# هل تورث المسيحية المرأة ؟؟؟



## عبير الإيمان (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

هل يورث الدين النصراني المرأة ؟؟؟

أردت فعلا ً معرفة ذلك ...

هل يعطي الدين النصراني المرأة الحق في الإرث ؟؟ 

إذا كانت الإجابة هي لا !!!!! فلماذا ؟؟؟؟

وإن كانت الإجابة هي نعم !!!

فإريد معرفة نصيب المرأة في حالاتها التالية : 

1- زوجة (كم ترث من مال زوجها) .. 
وهل يختلف ميراثها إذا كان لم تنجب منه ؟؟؟ أم لا ؟؟؟

2- بنت ( كم ترث من مال أبيها ) 
وإذا كان لديها أخت أو أخ هل يختلف نصيبها ؟؟؟

3- أم ( كم ترث من مال أبنها ) 
وهل يختلف نصيبها إذا كان لأبنها المتوفي أخوة ؟؟ أم لا ؟؟؟

4- جدة ( كم ترث من مال حفيدها ) 
وهل ترث بوجود الأم ؟؟؟ أم لا ؟؟؟

5- بنت الأبن ( كم ترث من مال جدها ) 
وهل يحجبها أحد من الورثة ... أي بوجوده لا ترث ؟؟؟ 

وأرجوا منكم المعذرة على أسئلتي ولكنني مشغولة جدا ً بمعرفة حال المرأة في الدين النصراني 
وأريد أعرف هل يعطيها حقوقها ويحفظها بسن قوانين واضحة لا تجعل أي أحد يتعدى على حقها ....

ولدي رجاء ... 
أن تكون الإجابات صادقة ...
فإن لم تعرف الإجابة ... فسأحترم من يقول ( لا أدري )

تحياتي ...

*​


----------



## صوت الرب (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل يورث الدين النصراني المرأة ؟؟؟*

أهلا بك عزيزتي و أهلا بكل تساؤلاتك



> هل يورث الدين النصراني المرأة ؟؟؟


المسيحية و ليس الدين النصراني ...



> هل يعطي الدين النصراني المرأة الحق في الإرث ؟؟


المسيحية لا تفرق بين الذكر والأنثى فى الميراث 
بل ان الذكر و الأنثى متساويان تماما في تقسيم الورثة 
و في العهد القديم توجد شريعة الميراث ( سفر العدد 27 : 7 )
[q-bible]1 فَتَقَدَّمَتْ بَنَاتُ صَلُفْحَادَ بْنِ حَافَرَ بْنِ جِلعَادَ بْنِ مَاكِيرَ بْنِ مَنَسَّى مِنْ عَشَائِرِ مَنَسَّى بْنِ يُوسُفَ. وَهَذِهِ أَسْمَاءُ بَنَاتِهِ: مَحْلةُ وَنُوعَةُ وَحُجْلةُ وَمِلكَةُ وَتِرْصَةُ. 
2 وَوَقَفْنَ أَمَامَ مُوسَى وَأَلِعَازَارَ الكَاهِنِ وَأَمَامَ الرُّؤَسَاءِ وَكُلِّ الجَمَاعَةِ لدَى بَابِ خَيْمَةِ الاِجْتِمَاعِ قَائِلاتٍ: 
3 أَبُونَا مَاتَ فِي البَرِّيَّةِ وَلمْ يَكُنْ فِي القَوْمِ الذِينَ اجْتَمَعُوا عَلى الرَّبِّ فِي جَمَاعَةِ قُورَحَ بَل بِخَطِيَّتِهِ مَاتَ وَلمْ يَكُنْ لهُ بَنُونَ. 
4 لِمَاذَا يُحْذَفُ اسْمُ أَبِينَا مِنْ بَيْنِ عَشِيرَتِهِ لأَنَّهُ ليْسَ لهُ ابْنٌ؟ أَعْطِنَا مُلكاً بَيْنَ أَعْمَامِنَا». 
5 فَقَدَّمَ مُوسَى دَعْوَاهُنَّ أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ. 
6 فَقَال الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: 
7 «بِحَقٍّ تَكَلمَتْ بَنَاتُ صَلُفْحَادَ فَتُعْطِيهِنَّ مُلكَ نَصِيبٍ بَيْنَ أَعْمَامِهِنَّ وَتَنْقُلُ نَصِيبَ أَبِيهِنَّ إِليْهِنَّ. 
8 وَتَقُول لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيل: أَيُّمَا رَجُلٍ مَاتَ وَليْسَ لهُ ابْنٌ تَنْقُلُونَ مُلكَهُ إِلى ابْنَتِهِ. 
9 وَإِنْ لمْ تَكُنْ لهُ ابْنَةٌ تُعْطُوا مُلكَهُ لِإِخْوَتِهِ. 
10 وَإِنْ لمْ يَكُنْ لهُ إِخْوَةٌ تُعْطُوا مُلكَهُ لأَعْمَامِهِ. 
11 وَإِنْ لمْ يَكُنْ لأَبِيهِ إِخْوَةٌ تُعْطُوا مُلكَهُ لِنَسِيبِهِ الأَقْرَبِ إِليْهِ مِنْ عَشِيرَتِهِ فَيَرِثُهُ». فَصَارَتْ لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيل فَرِيضَةَ قَضَاءٍ كَمَا أَمَرَ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى.[/q-bible]


----------



## صوت الرب (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ما هي حقوق المرأة في الدين المسيحي ؟؟؟*

أهلا بك عزيزتي و أهلا بكل تساؤلاتك
المسيحية لا تفرق بين الذكر و الأنثى 
بل تؤكد المساواة التامة بين الذكر و أنثى أمام الله ... لنقرأ :-
1 كو 11 : 11
[q-bible]11 غَيْرَ أَنَّ الرَّجُلَ لَيْسَ مِنْ دُونِ الْمَرْأَةِ وَلاَ الْمَرْأَةُ مِنْ دُونِ الرَّجُلِ فِي الرَّبِّ. 
12 لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الْمَرْأَةَ هِيَ مِنَ الرَّجُلِ هَكَذَا الرَّجُلُ أَيْضاً هُوَ بِالْمَرْأَةِ. وَلَكِنَّ جَمِيعَ الأَشْيَاءِ هِيَ مِنَ اللهِ[/q-bible]
و أيضا لنقرأ :- ( غلاطية 3: 27، 28).
[q-bible]«27 لأَنَّ كُلَّكُمُ الَّذِينَ اعْتَمَدْتُمْ بِالْمَسِيحِ قَدْ لَبِسْتُمُ الْمَسِيحَ. 28 لَيْسَ يَهُودِيٌّ وَلاَ يُونَانِيٌّ. لَيْسَ عَبْدٌ وَلاَ حُرٌّ. لَيْسَ ذَكَرٌ وَأُنْثَى، لأَنَّكُمْ جَمِيعاً وَاحِدٌ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ[/q-bible]
لاحظ من الآيتين أنه لا يوجد فرق بين الذكر و أنثى لأنهم واحد في المسيح
.
أما بالنسبة للزوجة فالكتاب المقدس يأمر الرجال بأن
يحبوا زوجاتهم كما يحبون أنفسهم 
لنقرأ أفسس 5 : 25 – 32
[q-bible] أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ، أَحِبُّوا نِسَاءَكُمْ كَمَا أَحَبَّ الْمَسِيحُ أَيْضاً الْكَنِيسَةَ وَأَسْلَمَ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِهَا، 
26 لِكَيْ يُقَدِّسَهَا، مُطَهِّراً إِيَّاهَا بِغَسْلِ الْمَاءِ بِالْكَلِمَةِ، 
27 لِكَيْ يُحْضِرَهَا لِنَفْسِهِ كَنِيسَةً مَجِيدَةً، لاَ دَنَسَ فِيهَا وَلاَ غَضْنَ أَوْ شَيْءٌ مِنْ مِثْلِ ذَلِكَ، بَلْ تَكُونُ مُقَدَّسَةً وَبِلاَ عَيْبٍ. 
28 كَذَلِكَ يَجِبُ عَلَى الرِّجَالِ أَنْ يُحِبُّوا نِسَاءَهُمْ كَأَجْسَادِهِمْ. مَنْ يُحِبُّ امْرَأَتَهُ يُحِبُّ نَفْسَهُ. 
29 فَإِنَّهُ لَمْ يُبْغِضْ أَحَدٌ جَسَدَهُ قَطُّ بَلْ يَقُوتُهُ وَيُرَبِّيهِ، كَمَا الرَّبُّ أَيْضاً لِلْكَنِيسَةِ. 
30 لأَنَّنَا أَعْضَاءُ جِسْمِهِ، مِنْ لَحْمِهِ وَمِنْ عِظَامِهِ. 
31 مِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ، وَيَكُونُ الِاثْنَانِ جَسَداً وَاحِداً. 
32 هَذَا السِّرُّ عَظِيمٌ، وَلَكِنَّنِي أَنَا أَقُولُ مِنْ نَحْوِ الْمَسِيحِ وَالْكَنِيسَةِ. 
33 وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمُ الأَفْرَادُ، فَلْيُحِبَّ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ امْرَأَتَهُ هَكَذَا كَنَفْسِهِ، وَأَمَّا الْمَرْأَةُ فَلْتَهَبْ رَجُلَهَا. 
[/q-bible]
و الكتاب المقدس يعلمنا محبة و إحترام الزوجة أيضا
و يعلمنا أيضا أن ألله لن يستجيب لصلاواتنا إن
عاملنا زوجاتنا بقسوة أو بعنف بل يجب أن نعطيهم كل الكرامة ... لنقرأ :-
(1بطرس 3: 7، 8)
[q-bible]أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ كُونُوا سَاكِنِينَ بِحَسَبِ الْفِطْنَةِ مَعَ الإِنَاءِ النِّسَائِيِّ كَالأَضْعَفِ، مُعْطِينَ إِيَّاهُنَّ كَرَامَةً كَالْوَارِثَاتِ أَيْضاً مَعَكُمْ نِعْمَةَ الْحَيَاةِ، لِكَيْ لاَ تُعَاقَ صَلَوَاتُكُمْ. 
8 وَالنِّهَايَةُ، كُونُوا جَمِيعاً مُتَّحِدِي الرَّأْيِ بِحِسٍّ وَاحِدٍ، ذَوِي مَحَبَّةٍ أَخَوِيَّةٍ، مُشْفِقِينَ، لُطَفَاءَ، 
9 غَيْرَ مُجَازِينَ عَنْ شَرٍّ بِشَرٍّ أَوْ عَنْ شَتِيمَةٍ بِشَتِيمَةٍ، بَلْ بِالْعَكْسِ مُبَارِكِينَ، عَالِمِينَ أَنَّكُمْ لِهَذَا دُعِيتُمْ لِكَيْ تَرِثُوا بَرَكَةً. 
[/q-bible]


----------



## fredyyy (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ما هي حقوق المرأة في الدين المسيحي ؟؟؟*

*سوف أختصر الأسئلة في سؤال واحد*

*لأنه من غير الجائز وضع أكثر من سؤال في موضوع واحد *
*لعدم التشتيت*

*(( ما هي حقوق وواجبات المرأة نحو عائلتها ؟ ))*


*المسيحية ليست دار قضاء ... لنقول حقوق وواجبات *

*لكن يوجد تناغم بين أفراد الأسرة في التعاملات اليومية*

*فالاحترام المتبادل المؤسس على حب المسيح يسود على أفراد الأسرة *

*كإحترام أعضاء الجسد الواحد بعضها البعض فالعين لا تحتقر القدم لأنها تنظر الطريق *

*ولا القدم تعيِّر العين لأنها تحملها *

*لكن كل عضو من أعضاء الجسم يحترم العضو الآخر *

*كذلك الزوجة توجد داخل الأسرة راضية تماماً بكل مايجب أن تعملة لأنها تحب الآخرين بصدق*

*مكتفية تماماً بكل ما يُعطى إليها واثقة من حب الآخرين الحقيقي لها *

*أنظري ماذا يقول الكتاب عن المرأة والأولاد :*

مزمور 128 : 3 
*امْرَأَتُكَ* مِثْلُ *كَرْمَةٍ مُثْمِرَةٍ* فِي جَوَانِبِ بَيْتِكَ. 
*بَنُوكَ* مِثْلُ *غُرُوسِ* الزَّيْتُونِ حَوْلَ مَائِدَتِكَ. 

*فالعلاقة في النهاية ليست مجموعة من الحقوق والواجبات *

*لكنها ترتفع الى مستوى أعلى من ذلك ... الى مستوى حب المسيح الباذل والمُضحي*

*فالعلاقة المتينة بين أفراد الأسرة التي أساسها المحبة المكتوب عنها :*

كورنثوس الأولى 13 : 4 - 8
الْمَحَبَّةُ *تَتَأَنَّى* *وَتَرْفُقُ*. الْمَحَبَّةُ *لاَ تَحْسِدُ*. الْمَحَبَّةُ *لاَ تَتَفَاخَرُ* *وَلاَ تَنْتَفِخُ*
و*َلاَ تُقَبِّحُ* وَلاَ تَطْلُبُ مَا لِنَفْسِهَا *وَلاَ تَحْتَدُّ وَلاَ تَظُنُّ السُّؤَ* 
*وَلاَ تَفْرَحُ* بِالإِثْمِ بَلْ تَفْرَحُ بِالْحَقِّ. 
*وَتَحْتَمِلُ* كُلَّ شَيْءٍ *وَتُصَدِّقُ* كُلَّ شَيْءٍ *وَتَرْجُو* كُلَّ شَيْءٍ *وَتَصْبِرُ* عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ. 
*اَلْمَحَبَّةُ لاَ تَسْقُطُ أَبَداً*.

*نعم المحبة الحقيقية الخالصة من القلب لا تسقط أبداً *

*لكنها تبني وُتوثق العلاقة الأسرية داخل سور من المحبة لا تخترقه الاحقاد*


----------



## دروب (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل يورث الدين النصراني المرأة ؟؟؟*

سلام الرب المسيح معكم اخوتي
العزيزة عبير الايمان
اعتقد من الواضح جدا من خلال الحياة العامة للناس المسيحيين انهم يحترمون النراءة
والمسيحية تنظر الى الانسان ككيان مستقل 
واجزم وانا متاكد ان المرأة هي انسان حالها حال الرجل فلذلك لها ما لكل انسان على هذه الدنيا من حقوق واحترام وواجبات
والرب يبارككم


----------



## عبير الإيمان (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*أستفساراتي على الموضوع السابق !!!!*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بداية أرجوا أن تتقبلوا أعتذاري لتجاوزي القوانين ( ولكنها حقا ً بدون قصد )
لذلك سأحاول أن أضع كل سؤال في موضوع لوحده ( رغم عطشي الشديد للمعرفة أكثر وأكثر عن الدين المسيحي ) 
و أخشى أن أحتل قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة لوحدي إذا قمت بتوزيع أسئلتي على موضوع موضوع !!!!

أرجوا المعذرة ... ولكنني عملت كما أخبرتموني فوضعت سؤالين كل واحد في موضوع لوحده ولكن لا أدري كأن المشرف قد قام بدمجه ...

وقد سعدت جدا ً بتجاوبكم مع أسئلتي وأعطائي جزء من وقتكم  .. فجزاكم الله خيرا ً !!!

أسمحوا لي بالأستفسار عن بعض ما أخبرتموني عنه في موضوع (أريد معرفة المزيد عن الدين المسيحي ) 
إذا كان ذلك مسموح لي ؟؟؟ أعني الأستفسارات في موضوع واحد إذا لم يجب عليا توزيعها ؟؟؟
****
شكرا ً جزيلا ً أستاذ (مكرم زكي شنوده) على توضيحك لي عن حال المرأة  حيث قلت حضرتك : 
( فالمسيحية تعطى حقوقاً زوجية متساوية تماماً ، للرجل والمرأة ، بصفتهما كائن إنسانى ، بلا تفريق .)
ثم ذكرت لي مثالا على ذلك :
(ومن تلك الحقوق المتساوية ، أن يكون العدد المسموح به -- فى الأزواج -- متساوياً : إمرأة واحدة ورجل واحد)

فهل يزعجك إذا طلبت منك ذكر المزيد عن تلك الحقوق المتساوية ؟؟؟ 

طبعا ً لا داعي لأن تعتذروا لي على الأطالة بل على العكس أحب الشرح المفصل وأنا أقرأ كل حرف تكتبونه لي وربما أعدت قرائته مرتين أو ثلاث وأكثر...
****

شكرا ً جزيلا ً لكي أختي الغالية ( أمة ) وبصراحة أحرجتيني بكلامك الحلو ... 
وأشكركي يا غالية من كل قلبي على شرحكِ وأسلوبكِ الجميل...
وخاصة أنني جعلتكِ تتعدين قوانين القسم من أجلي وذلك لأنكي قدرتي ضورفي .. فلذلك مقدرة لكي هذا الموقف النبيل...

ولكن غاليتي هل تسمحين لي بالأستفسار للتوضيح أكثر عن بعض الأشياء ؟؟؟
قلتي : 
(كلام سليم مائة بالمائة... ليس هناك ما يختلف في الكتاب المقدس.
أما بعض أسفار العهد القديم التي تتكلمين عنها فهي غير موجودة عند البروتستانت ليس لأنهم لم يعترفوا بها بل لأنهم عندما ارادوا أن يكون لهم ترجمتهم للكتاب المقدس (ويحتوي العهد القديم الذي هو قبل المسيح، والأنجيل -بعد المسيح) شاءوا أن يعتمدوا على نسخة العهد القديم التي أعاد اليهود تجميع أسفارها بعد انتشار المسيحية، ولم يتضم اليهود فيها تلك الأسفار لسبب أنها كانت مكتوبة في اللغة الأرامية وأيضا فيها نبوأت عن المسيح. في حين أن الكنيسة أجمع منذ البداية اعتمدت نسخة العهد القديم التى تم تجميع أسفارها 200 سنة قبل المسيح من قبل 70 علامة يهودي يعرفون جيدا، وقد ضموا فيها كل الأسفار. )

أعذريني ولكن الكتاب المقدس كتاب من ؟؟؟ 
اليهود أم النصارى ؟؟؟ أعني ما دخل اليهود في الكتاب المقدس ؟؟؟ أليس الكتاب المقدس هو الإنجيل ؟؟؟ (أرجوا التوضيح فمئات علامات الأستفهام تدور في رأسي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟)
ثم لماذا تعتمدون على ما كتبه اليهود ؟؟؟ ( سامحوني على أنفعالي ولكن اليهود ليسوا أهلا ً للثقة في شيء)

وأستفسار أخر عن الثالوث والكتاب المقدس ... 
وهو تماما ً كما قلتي أختي (أمة) فأنا لم أفهمه رغم أنني قرأته عده مرات ... ليس لأنني قرأته بخوف كما تفضلتي أو خفية عن الأنظار ... 
لقد قرأته في وضح النهار وأسرتي تعلم أنني عضوة في منتدى الكنيسة.... 


ثم لماذا أخاف أخيتي الحبيبة أنا لا أخالف فديني يأمرني بالبحث وأعمال العقل وعدم الأنقياد الأعمى له بل الأنقياد على هدى وبصيرة 
لذلك لا تخافي عليّ من هذه الجهة وقد قررت أن أشتري الكتاب المقدس (إن شاء الله قريبا ً)....

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أرجوا منكم إفادتي بالمعلومات الغزيرة والكافية فأنا في شوق لمعرفة المزيد ...

تحياتي للجميع ....
​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: أستفساراتي على الموضوع السابق !!!!*

الأخت الفاضلة / عبير الإيمان
+++ بخصوص الشق من السؤال الخاص بى ، فإنه مكتوب :
++++ فعن المساواة العددية فى الزواج ، قال السيد المسيح :-  [ 6 وَلَكِنْ مِنْ بَدْءِ الْخَلِيقَةِ ذَكَراً وَأُنْثَى خَلَقَهُمَا اللَّهُ. 7 مِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ 8 وَيَكُونُ الاِثْنَانِ جَسَداً وَاحِداً. إِذاً لَيْسَا بَعْدُ اثْنَيْنِ بَلْ جَسَدٌ وَاحِدٌ. 9 فَالَّذِي جَمَعَهُ اللَّهُ لاَ يُفَرِّقْهُ إِنْسَانٌ». ] مر10: 6- 9 .
++++  وعن التعامل المتساوى فى الحقوق الزوجية ، مكتوب : [ لِيَكُنْ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ امْرَأَتُهُ وَلْيَكُنْ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدَةٍ رَجُلُهَا. 3 لِيُوفِ الرَّجُلُ الْمَرْأَةَ حَقَّهَا الْوَاجِبَ وَكَذَلِكَ الْمَرْأَةُ أَيْضاً الرَّجُلَ. 4 لَيْسَ لِلْمَرْأَةِ تَسَلُّطٌ عَلَى جَسَدِهَا بَلْ لِلرَّجُلِ وَكَذَلِكَ الرَّجُلُ أَيْضاً لَيْسَ لَهُ تَسَلُّطٌ عَلَى جَسَدِهِ بَلْ لِلْمَرْأَةِ. 5 لاَ يَسْلِبْ أَحَدُكُمُ الآخَرَ إِلاَّ أَنْ يَكُونَ عَلَى مُوافَقَةٍ إِلَى حِينٍ لِكَيْ تَتَفَرَّغُوا لِلصَّوْمِ وَالصَّلاَةِ ثُمَّ تَجْتَمِعُوا أَيْضاً مَعاً لِكَيْ لاَ يُجَرِّبَكُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ لِسَبَبِ عَدَمِ نَزَاهَتِكُمْ.  ] 1كو 7: 2- 5 .
+++ وعن المساواة فى القيمة الروحية عند الله ، مكتوب :  [ لَيْسَ ذَكَرٌ وَأُنْثَى، لأَنَّكُمْ جَمِيعاً وَاحِدٌ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ.  ] غل3: 28 . 
+++ وتلك المساواة -- بالطبع -- تعنى : " الفرصة المتساوية " ، لكل إنسان ، بغض النظر عن جنسه ، ولكن بعض الناس سيصلون لمستويات أعلى ، بناءً على جهادهم الروحى وليس بناءً على جنسهم ونوعهم . + فنقطة البداية واحدة -- مثلما فى المباريات -- ولكن نقطة النهاية تعتمد على جهاد كل إنسان على حده .
++++++++++ ولكن هذه المساواة فى الحقوق والواجبات والقيمة الروحية ، لا تعنى إلغاء الفروق الطبيعية ما بين الرجل والمرأة ، وما بين الطفل والشيخ ، بل إن المسيحية تطالبنا بإعطاء كل ذى حق حقه ، وألاَّ نسلب حقوق الآخرين .
++++ فالمساواة المطلقة هى ضد قوانين الحياة ، التى خلقها الله . + وعن ذلك الأمر ، يوجد موضوع فى منتدانا الحبيب هذا ، بعنوان : " التساوى المطلق يقتل الحياة " .
+++ وللتسهيل أقدمه لسيادتك هنا   :- 
التساوى المطلق يقتل الحياة
((1))  يستحيل وجود تساوى مطلق ، فى الطبيعة كلها ، فلولا فرق المستويات ، لمَــا تحرك الماء فى الأنهار ، ولا الصوت والضوء فى الجو ، ولا الريح والسحاب ، ولا التيار الكهربى فى الأسلاك ، بل ولمَــا تحرك الدم فى العروق .
                      ++ التساوى المطلق يؤدى للشلل والموت .
((2)) والإختلاف بين الرجل والمرأة هو سر إستمرار الحياة ، فإن هو إنعدم ، إنعدم معه الجنس البشرى كله .
++ فلا وجود للرجل بدون المرأة ، ولا للمرأة بدون الرجل (( بدون = من دون = خوريس : 1كو11: 11)) ،أى أن وجود أحدهما يتوقف كلية على وجود الآخر ، وهذا هو قمة المساواة فى الأهمية ، بدون تعارض مع إختلاف الأدوار التى خُــلق عليها كل منهما .
((3)) وفى كل أنواع الكائنات الحية ،  أعطت الطبيعة -- حسبما خلقها الله – لكل نوع منها، صفات متأصلة وثابتة .
      ++++ ومن هذه الصفات ، صفة القيادة : -  فإنه توجد أنواع تكون فيها القيادة للإناث ، مثل الأفيال والنحل ، وتوجد أنواع تكون فيها القيادة للذكور ، ومن ذلك : الجنس البشرى .
++ فليس القانون – أيّــاً كان مصدره – هو الذى أعطى القيادة للرجل ، بل الطبيعة ذاتها .+ فالرجل لا يتولى القيادة بحكم القانون بل بحكم الطبيعة ، ثم سار القانون الإجتماعى والدينى فى نفس الإتجاه الطبيعى ، لأنه قانون الحياة الذى خلقه الله .
   +++ والطبيعة أعطت للرجل  وظيفة القيادة ، بوجه عام ، وبتدرج ، من العائلة ، للقبيلة ، ثم للمجتمع كله .  ++ ومن بين ملايين القادة ، من ملوك  و رؤساء  وزعماء، عبر التاريخ كله ، لاتوجد إلاّ ملكات قليلات ، ليس لأن القانون منعهن ، بل لأن الطبيعة نفسها لم تعطيهن هذا الدور .++ فحتى لو أنشأنا قانوناً يلزم بجعل المرأة هى القائدة لكل المجتمع  : للدولة وللجيش وللمؤسسات وللأسرة ، فإن هذا القانون سيسقط من ذاته ، لأنه ضد الطبيعة .
++++ وتغيير الطبيعة لا يحدث فى يوم ولا سنة ، بل فى ألآف لا حصر لها من السنين .
((4)) أما نظرية التساوى المطلق بين الرجل والمرأة ، فإنها نظرية حديثة ، أنشأها اللادينيون ،فى الغرب ، فأدت إلى إرتباك العلاقات الأسرية ، فعزف الشباب عن الإرتباط ، وكثر الطلاق ، بسبب تناطح الرؤوس . ( وحتى المثل الشعبى يقول : المركب اللى ليها ريسين ، تغرق )
++ فإن عقدة الرجال هى الرئاسة ، وهى السبب فى أغلب مشاكلهم وصراعاتهم ، بل إنها هى السبب فى أغلب الحروب فى كافة العصور . فإن حدوث تهديد لمركزهم الإجتماعى يجعلهم يحاربون ، وإلاّ يهربون ، وإلاّ يمرضون !!!
     ++ فإن إنتقل هذا الصراع إلىالأسرة ، هدمها .
++ ولأن هذه النظرية الغربية الحديثة تسير ضد الطبيعة ، فإنها ستسقط حتماً ، ولكن بعدما تثير الكثير من المشاكل .
((5)) أما فى المسيحية ، فالمساواة تعنى تساوى الحقوق والواجبات ، بدون تصادم مع قانون الطبيعة .
   +++تساوى الحقوق والواجبات ، معناه رجل واحد لإمرأة واحدة ، وذلك يتوافق مع قانون الطبيعة لأن الله خلق آدم واحد لحواء واحدة . ( أما فى خلق الكائنات الحية الأخرى ، فقد أمر بأن تفيض الأرض بها ، دفعة واحدة ، أى أنه خلقها قطعاناً )
   +++ تساوى الحقوق والواجبات ، معناه أن يوفى كل منهما حق الآخر ، بدون تفرقة :- [ ليوفى الرجلُ المرأةَ حقها الواجب ، ووكذلك أيضاً المرأةُ الرجلَ ] 1كو7: 3.
   +++تساوى الحقوق والواجبات ، معناه تحريم الخيانة الزوجية من الطرفين ، وأن تكون العقوبة واحدة على الخائن ، أيـّـاً كان .
((6)) المسيحية لا تفرق –روحياً – بينهما :- [ ليس ذكر وأنثى ، لأنكم جميعاً واحد فى المسيح ] غل3: 28.
  ++ فالكنيسة تكرم القديسات والشهيدات ، على نفس مستوى إكرامها للقديسين ،  كل ٌ بحسب مستوى جهاده الروحى . + كما أن الكثير من الكنائس مبنى على إسم القديسات والشهيدات ، بلا أى تفرقة . بل إن القديسة العذراء تفوق كل القديسين معاً . 
((7))المسيحية تعطى للمرأة كل ما للرجل ، ما عدا الفروق الطبيعية بينهما ، كالقيادة ، التى الرجل مطبوع عليها .
      ++ ولأن الكهنوت من وظائف القيادة ، فقد تخصص للرجل ، وكذلك ما يتبعه من أعمال كنسية ، مثل مردات القداس ، فقد منع الإنجيل أن تعلى المرأة صوتها فى الكنيسة ( 1كو 14: 34) ، إن كان بالمجادلة أو بغيرها .
      ++ والطمع فى الكهنوت ، مرفوض ، حتى للرجال الغير مدعوين من الله (عب5: 4) ، والمخالفون يعاقبون من الله (عد16: 33) .


----------



## Kiril (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: أستفساراتي على الموضوع السابق !!!!*

الكتاب المقدس كتاب من ؟؟؟ 
هو كلام ربنا
و ينقسم الي العهد القديم "شريعة موسي و نبوات عن المسيح و مزامير داود الملك"
و العهد الجديد و هو عهد الخلاص و الفداء و اتمام النبوات


----------



## Kiril (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: أستفساراتي على الموضوع السابق !!!!*

هل تقولين ان موسي النبي مخالف للثقة و مشكوك في امره؟؟؟
فالوصايا العشر ليست كلامه و لكن كلام الرب الاله
و هكذا دواليك علي كل الانبياء فلم يكتبوا شيئا من عندهم
فالكلام كله موحي به من الرب

قرب زمن المسيح كان هناك سمعان الشيخ و تم توكيله بترجمة العهد القديم و اتي عند ايه النبي "هوذا العذراء تحمل و تلد ابنا و يسمي عمانوئيل"
فتعجب و حاول ان يغيرها الي "هوذا الفتاة" ظهر له ملاك و قال له انه سيري هذا المولود و حدث فعلا و تلك الحادثة مذكورة في العهد الجديد

الثقة باليهود ليس له اي دخل بالايمان بكلام الرب


----------



## أَمَة (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: أستفساراتي على الموضوع السابق !!!!*

أهلا بك اختي عبير الإيمان.
كنت متأكدة مئة بالمئة أنك تقرأين وتجدين القراءة ولكني ظننت أنك لن تعودي الي باستفسار حول ردي السابق. وها انت عدت وطلعت انا غلطانة ولكن سعيدة بعودتك.

توضيح لا غير الأصح أن تضعي إستفسارك عن رد على سؤالك قي موضوعك الأصلي بدلا من فتح موضوع جديد، لما في ذلك من فائدة وسهولة للجميع لأنه يحفظ المعلومات في مكان واحد... مثلا، لكي ارد على استفسارك علي أن أبحث عن موضوعك الأول لقراءة ردي. ولكني سأفعل لأنك تستهالين يا عبير الإيمان. ولكن بسبب فارق الوقت لن اتمكن من الرد الآن. ولكن سأعود بعد عدة ساعات وأرد. ترقبيني.

ولك سلام المسيح.

​


----------



## My Rock (2 نوفمبر 2008)

تم دمج الموضوعين
لا داعي لفتح اكثر من موضوع اذا كان السؤال متعلق بالموضوع السابق


----------



## أَمَة (3 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: أستفساراتي على الموضوع السابق !!!!*



عبير الإيمان قال:


> شكرا ً جزيلا ً لكي أختي الغالية ( أمة ) وبصراحة أحرجتيني بكلامك الحلو ...


عفوا اختي العزيزة عبير الإيمان.​ 

لا شكر على واجب. لو أنك لا تتمتعين بالروح الحلوة لما قلت ان كلامي حلو.​ 
الرب يباركك ويفتح قلبك لتعرفي مدى محبته لك. 




> أعذريني ولكن الكتاب المقدس كتاب من ؟؟؟ اليهود أم النصارى ؟؟؟ أعني ما دخل اليهود في الكتاب المقدس ؟؟؟ أليس الكتاب المقدس هو الإنجيل ؟؟؟ (أرجوا التوضيح فمئات علامات الأستفهام تدور في رأسي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟)ثم لماذا تعتمدون على ما كتبه اليهود ؟؟؟ ( سامحوني على أنفعالي ولكن اليهود ليسوا أهلا ً للثقة في شيء)


​






لكي تفهمي ما هو الكتاب المقدس يا عبير وكتاب من، عليك أولا أن تتخلي عن الأفكار الدنيوية والسياسة وتفكري بدون تعصب بشئ واحد جوهري جدا وهو أن* الله محبة.*​ 
أعطاك الحياة أنت (المسلمة) *مثلما* أعطاها لي انا (المسيحية)وأعطاها لفلان (اليهودي) وكل البشر أيضا بدون تمييز. 

وقد *خلق الإنسان* (آدم وحواء) *بدافع المحبة* لكي يعيش معه ويشاركه أفكاره ويبادله الإنسان المحبة بالمحبة.​






*أخطأ* آدم وحواء بأن سمعا كلام إبليس وعملا به، فسقطا من حالة *البرائه *التي *هي الحياة مع الله*، وطردا من الفردوس و*صارا *ونسلهما* تحت نير الخطيئة*،وبسببها ملك الموت عليهما وعلى جميع البشر.​ 


*الإنسان* *خاطئ *يا عبير و*لا يمكنه* أن يستعيد حياة الطهارة والعودة الى أحضان الله بقدرته الذاتيه ولا بأعماله الصالحة، *مهما عمل من الصالحات.*​ 


لذلك، *منذ أن سقط *دبر *الله المحب *للبشر *خطة لخلاصهم وتحريرهم من عبودية الخطيئة *ومن* الموت* الناتج عنها. ​ 
التدبير الإلهي هو أن يخلصهم هو بنفسه بأن يصير واحدا منهم ومثلهم في كل شيء *ما عدا الخطيئة، *لأن ليس من إنسان آخر لا يخطئ، وبذلك لا يكون لابليس سلطان عليه ولا للموت حكم عليه. وهكذا يكون الخلاص لكل البشر بإنسان واحد (يسوع المسيح) واحد كما كان *الموت* بإنسان واحد (*آدم*)​ 




هنا نبدأ يا عبير بالكلام عن *ما هو الكتاب المقدس ولمن*.​ 


كان على الله أن يُحَضِر البشر تدريجيا ليفهموا ويقبلوا خطته الخلاصية. إذ أنه من الصعب جدا على العقل البشري المحدود أن يستوعب حقيقة أن *يظهر الله بالجسد*. ​ 
فبدأ يقيم أنبياء لشعبه (اليهود) يتكلموا بما كان يوحي اليهم به من شريعة ووصايا ونبوءات عن قرب خلاصهم. وكتبت أسفار العهد القديم على مدى قرون.

وأول هذه الأسفار هو سفر التكوين الذي أوحى الله الى موسى بكتابته والذي يحكي قصة خلق الكون وخلق آدم وحواء ووقوعهما في الخطية ووعد الله لهما بالخلاص بأن يأتي *من نسل حواء من يسحق رأس الحية *أي ابليس. 
وتوالت النبؤات في اسفار اخرى على السنة العديد من الأنبياء (لن أدخل بالتفاصيل وذكر الأسماء) حتى أن البعض منها كان في شدة الوضوح بأن تكلمت عن العذراء من الناصرة التى ستحبل وتلد صبيا يدعى عمانؤيل الذي تفسيره "الله معنا"، وأبعد من ذلك، تكلمت عن مكان ولادته في بيت لحم، وصلبه وموته من أجل 
خلاص البشر، وقيامته في اليوم الثالث.​






طبعا الأسفار تحوي ايضا الكثير على تاريخ شعب الله بما فيه من خيرات وويلات. والكثير من الأحداث كانت رموزا للعهد الجديد وقد تحققت.​ 


من هنا ترين يا عزيزتي علاقتنا بالتوراة التي هي العهد القديم الذي هو كتاب اليهود المقدس، وهذا ردا على سؤالك "ما دخل اليهود في الكتاب المقدس؟" ​ 
وفي ملئ الزمان -كما يقول الإنجيل- أي الوقت الذي هو بحسب مشيئة الله الذي أصبح الإنسان فيه مؤهلا لقبول سر التجسد العظيم، ولد الرب يسوع المسيح الذي هو كلمة الله/ وغير المخلوق، من العذراء مريم في بيت لحم تماما كما جاء في العهد القديم من الكتاب المقدس. ​ 
صلب ومات وقام من الموت في اليوم الثالث بقوته الالهية الذاتيه، تماما أيضا كما جاء في العهد القديم من الكتاب المقدس.

وبهذا يكون الإنجيل الذي هو العهد الجديد متمما لما جاء في العهد القديم.
والسيد المسيح قال: ​



 

[q-bible]متى الأصحاح 5 العدد 17: لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لأَنْقُضَ النَّامُوسَ أَوِ الأَنْبِيَاءَ. مَا جِئْتُ لأَنْقُضَ بَلْ لِأُكَمِّلَ.[/q-bible]​​​​
​


إذا كانوا اليهود ليس أهلا للثقة لأنهم بشر يخطئون، كتابهم أهل للثقة لأنه كلام الله الذي سبق وهيأ به البشر لظهوره بالجسد وتم نبؤاته.​



يمكن ترجعي وتسأليني:
"إذاً، لماذا لم يؤمنوا اليهود بالمسيح"​ 
أقول لك: لأنهم، من ضمن الأسباب الكثيرة، ظنوا أن المخلص الذي تكلم عنه الأنبياء سيأتي ليخلصهم من نير الإستعمار الروماني وذلك لقساوة قلوبهم وتفكيرهم الدنيوي. ​ 
ولا تنسي أن أول من آمن به كانو من اليهود الذين سمحوا لنعمة الله أن تعمل فيهم ويفهموا مشيئته.


أما الإنجيل -أي الخبر السار/ البشرى (بالخلاص) فقد كتبه أربعة شهود عيان عرفوا المسيح ولازموه وشاهدوه بعد قيامته إذ أنه تراءى لهم اربعين يوما قبل أن يصعد الى السماء بجسده البشري امام أعينهم.

ولهذا يوجد أربعة أناجيل ولكنها كلها واحدة. 
وهكذا يا عزيزتي عبير الإيمان صار الإنسان قادرا على الخلاص في شخص السيد يسوع المسيح إذا آمن به ربا ومخلصا وتعمد بمعمودية الخلاص باسم الآب والإبن والروح القدس.​


[q-bible]يوحنا الأصحاح 3 العدد 5 أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: *إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ لاَ يُولَدُ مِنَ الْمَاءِ وَالرُّوحِ لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَدْخُلَ مَلَكُوتَ اللَّهِ*.[/q-bible] ​



[q-bible]متى الأصحاح 28[/q-bible]
[q-bible]


18 فَتَقَدَّمَ يَسُوعُ وَكَلَّمَهُمْ قَائِلاً: «دُفِعَ إِلَيَّ كُلُّ سُلْطَانٍ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى الأَرْضِ ​​

19 فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ *وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ بِاسْمِ الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ*. 
20 وَعَلِّمُوهُمْ أَنْ يَحْفَظُوا جَمِيعَ مَا أَوْصَيْتُكُمْ بِهِ. وَهَا أَنَا مَعَكُمْ كُلَّ الأَيَّامِ إِلَى انْقِضَاءِ الدَّهْرِ». آمِينَ.​​
​

[/q-bible]



وبما أن السيد المسيح -الله الظاهر بالجسد- هو متمم تدبير الله الخلاصي لكل البشر، أنتهى به عهد الأنبياء.


ولي عودة للرد على بقية اسئلتك لي.​


دمت، ولك سلام المسيح ​
​





​


----------



## taten (3 نوفمبر 2008)

*فية كتاب كويس للقمص مرقص عزيز اسمة المرأة فى اليهودية و المسيحية و الأسلام لو كنتى فى مصر ممكن تجدية فى مكتبة الكنيسة المعلقة لكن لو برة مصر مش عارف هل موجود على النت ولا لأ*


----------



## أَمَة (6 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: أستفساراتي على الموضوع السابق !!!!*



عبير الإيمان قال:


> وأستفسار أخر عن الثالوث والكتاب المقدس ...
> وهو تماما ً كما قلتي أختي (أمة) فأنا لم أفهمه رغم أنني قرأته عده مرات ... ليس لأنني قرأته بخوف كما تفضلتي أو خفية عن الأنظار ... ​
> لقد قرأته في وضح النهار وأسرتي تعلم أنني عضوة في منتدى الكنيسة....


 

سلام ونعمة اختي عبير الإيمان​ 
المعذرة على تأخري بالعودة للرد على سؤالك الأخير كما سبق ووعدت، وذلك لأني حبيت أن أعْرَفِك اكثر عن طريق جميع مشاركاتك.​ 
وكم كانت المفاجأة كبيرة أن أجد كلاما كتبتيه في مشاركتك رقم 12 الموجه الى *alfanoble* في أول موضوع لك في المنتدى بعنوان:*عبير الإيمان وصلت فهل من مرحب؟؟؟؟؟؟*​ 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=59552&page=2​ 
كلاما يرد على سؤالك عن الثالوث.​ 
وهذا اقتباسي لكلامك​ 



*



وإما أنهما متفقين تماما ً أي في جميع أوامرهما وأفعالهما ( أي يحييان معا ًويميتان معا ً يرزقان معا ً ومنعان معا ً )...

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *فهذا يعني أنهما متطابقا نتماما ً مائة بالمئة 100% ... وهذا ليس له تفسير سوى شيء واحد أنهما أله واحد !!!*​
> 
> *لأنه لا يوجد شيء يطابق نفسه تماما ً إلا الشيء نفسه*


 


ها أنت قلتيها ليس له تفسير سوى شئ واحد انهما اله واحد. ​



نعم يا عبير المسيح هو كلمة الله الكائن منذ الأزل واحد مع الله الآب والروح القدس. وها أنا أعيد كلامك أعلاه *متفقين تماما ً أي في جميع أوامرهم وأفعالهم.*​




اليك بعضا مما قاله السيد المسيح كما جاء في إنجيل يوحنا على انهم واحد ومتفقين تماما في كل أفعالهم:


*(1)* وحدانية الآب والإبن:​





+++لَوْ كُنْتُمْ قَدْ *عَرَفْتُمُونِي لَعَرَفْتُمْ أَبِي أَيْضاً*. وَمِنَ الآنَ تَعْرِفُونَهُ وَقَدْ رَأَيْتُمُوهُ.


+++«أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ. *لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي.*​


+++*اَلَّذِي رَآنِي فَقَدْ رَأَى الآبَ* فَكَيْفَ تَقُولُ أَنْتَ أَرِنَا الآبَ؟ 


+++أَلَسْتَ تُؤْمِنُ أَنِّي أَنَا فِي الآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ؟ الْكلاَمُ الَّذِي أُكَلِّمُكُمْ بِهِ لَسْتُ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ مِنْ نَفْسِي *لَكِنَّ الآبَ الْحَالَّ فِيَّ هُوَ يَعْمَلُ الأَعْمَالَ*. ​





*(2)* وحدانية الآب والإبن والروح القدس:​




+++وَأَمَّا الْمُعَزِّي الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ الَّذِي سَيُرْسِلُهُ الآبُ بِاسْمِي فَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُكُمْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَيُذَكِّرُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ


+++وَمَتَى جَاءَ الْمُعَزِّي الَّذِي سَأُرْسِلُهُ أَنَا إِلَيْكُمْ مِنَ الآبِ رُوحُ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي مِنْ عِنْدِ الآبِ يَنْبَثِقُ فَهُوَ يَشْهَدُ لِي. ​





أيضا من سفر أعمال الرسل:​




+++أَوْصَاهُمْ أَنْ لاَ يَبْرَحُوا مِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ بَلْ يَنْتَظِرُوا *مَوْعِدَ الآبِ الَّذِي سَمِعْتُمُوهُ مِنِّي* 


موعد الآب الذي يتكلم عنه السيد المسيح/الإبن هو الروح القدس المذكور في الأية الثانية من *(2)*​


+++لَكِنَّكُمْ سَتَنَالُونَ قُوَّةً مَتَى حَلَّ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ عَلَيْكُمْ وَتَكُونُونَ لِي شُهُوداً فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ وَفِي كُلِّ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ وَالسَّامِرَةِ وَإِلَى *أَقْصَى الأَرْض.*​





تعليق بسيط على *أَقْصَى الأَرْض.*


الآية الأخيرة تدحض المهاترات القائلة أن السيد يسوع المسيح ارسل الى اليهود فقط.​


ابن الله لا تعني ابنا من ولادة جسدية،​​


هي ولادة روحية هو اله من اله، نور من نور. 


ولكنه وهو الكائن منذ الأزل تجسد من العذراء مريم ليصير انسانا.


فكان على الأرض انسانا واله بدون أن يغادر الله الآب.


وهل من مستحيل عند الله؟ ​​





أرجو واصلي أن يفتح الرب قلبك لتفهمي كلامه.​​




واليك سلام المسيح ​




​


----------



## عبير الإيمان (6 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أسمحوا لي بالرد على الموضوع من بدايته الذي أصبح الآن ثلاثة مواضيع مدموجة 

بداية عن الموضوع ( هل يورث الدين النصراني المرأة ):

شكرا ً جزيلا ً لك أستاذ ( صوت الرب ) على ردك المفصل ... 
ولكن أستاذ هل تسمح لي ببعض الأستفسارات ؟؟؟؟

قلت حضرتك : 
( المسيحية و ليس الدين النصراني ...) عفوا ً ما المرفق ؟؟؟؟

وشكرا ً على الأيات التي توضح أنه لا فرق بين الرجل والمرأة ... 
فكل واحد منهما لا يساوي شيئا ً بدون الأخر..

ولكن أستاذي في الإرث من خلال الأيات الكريمة التقسيم كالتالي: 

1- للأبن أولا ً  وهذا نص الأية : 
(أَبُونَا مَاتَ فِي البَرِّيَّةِ وَلمْ يَكُنْ فِي القَوْمِ الذِينَ اجْتَمَعُوا عَلى الرَّبِّ فِي جَمَاعَةِ قُورَحَ بَل بِخَطِيَّتِهِ مَاتَ وَلمْ يَكُنْ لهُ بَنُونَ)

2- ثم للبنات ثانيا ً إذا لم يكن للميت أبناء ( أي ذكور) وهذا نص الأية : 
(وَتَقُول لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيل: أَيُّمَا رَجُلٍ مَاتَ وَليْسَ لهُ ابْنٌ تَنْقُلُونَ مُلكَهُ إِلى ابْنَتِهِ. )

عفوا ً ... هل إذا وجد الأبن فلا نصيب للبنت ؟؟؟؟

3- ثم لأخوته .... 

هل أخوته يشمل الذكور والأناث ؟؟؟ (أتمنى أن يكون ذلك)

4- ثم لأعمامه .... ثم لأقرب نسب إليه .

أستاذ !!!!!!!!! 
أين هي الأم ؟؟؟؟؟ 
أنتظرتك أن تذكرها ولكنني لم أجد لها أي ذكر... 
سواء أن الرجل يفارق والديه ليلتصق بزوجته ....  
فالمرأة إن كانت اليوم زوجة فغدا ً هي أم !!!! 
فماذا عن الأم؟؟؟؟
 (أعذرني أستاذي ولكنني متعصبة جدا ً بجانب الأم ... 
لأن الأم هي التي تعاني ما تعاني من أجل أولادها ... 
وسبب أخر أنني أحب أمي إلى درجة الجنون ...
وأتمنى أن يمد الله عمر أمي من عمري ...)

وشكرا لك أستاذ ( صوت الرب ) على سعة صدرك لتلقي أسئلتي ولكن...
عندي رجاء صغير لا داعي لمناداتي بكلمات لاتليق بين الجنسين 
فأنا لا أحب المدح من الرجال وشكرا ً جزيلا ً لك ..

تحياتي ... ​


----------



## عبير الإيمان (6 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أحم .. عدت ولكن هذا رد على الموضوع الثاني  ... 
موضوع ( ما هي حقوق المرأة في الدين المسيحي ؟؟ )

أولا ً إلى الأستاذ ( فريد)     
fredyyy 

قبل أن أستفسر منك أستاذ فريد .. 
أسمح لي أن أعنفك قليلا ً !!!
 وهو سؤال واحد:
(لماذا تترصد موضوعاتي بالحذف والغلق والنقل والدمج ؟؟؟) 
أسمح لي فأخيرا ً وقعت بين يدي فأنا لا أجدك .. 
بل أجد توقيعك على موضوعاتي تم التعديل بواسطة الأستاذ فريد .. 
حتى أصبح عندي أعتقاد أنه لابد أن أجد بصمتك على موضوعاتي وإلا فإنني أجد الموضوع غريبا !!!  

والآن سأستفسر عن الموضوع الأصلي: 
قلت أستاذ فريد : (المسيحية ليست دار قضاء ... لنقول حقوق وواجبات ) 

عفوا ً أستاذي المحترم ما قصدت أبدا ً ذلك .. ( فعذرا ً على عدم التوضيح )
فهو تماما ً كما قلت حضرتك : 
(لكن يوجد تناغم بين أفراد الأسرة في التعاملات اليومية فالاحترام المتبادل )

ولكن كيف يوجد التناغم إلا إذا علم كل فرد عمله الواجب عليه وماذا يجب عليه أن يقدمه للأخر 
 تماما ً كما تفضلت بقولك : 
(كإحترام أعضاء الجسد الواحد بعضها البعض فالعين لا تحتقر القدم لأنها تنظر الطريق 
ولا القدم تعيِّر العين لأنها تحملها )

فهما يكونان أسرة واحدة يسودها الحب والتفاهم والود ... ولكن قصدت واجبات كل فرد 
فالعين تعلم أن وظيفتها الرؤية والقدم السير ... 
فلا تطالب العين بالسير بل لها تقديرها وأحترامها بوجودها في وظيفتها الأصلية ...
وكذلك القدم .. 
ومعرفة الحقوق والواجبات لا يمنع الحب أن يسود ...

فمثلا ً لا تطلب القدم من العين السير أو العكس بدافع الحب أو غيره ( هذا لا يمكن لأن لكل عضو وضيفته ) 
وكذلك لو علم كل عضو ما هي واجباته وحقوقة وألتزمها فإن الجسم لن يختل حتى وإن كرهت العين القدم أو القدم العين ..

أرجو أن تكون فهمت أستاذ ( فريد ) ما قصدته !!!! 
والآن : 
ما هي حقوق المرأة وواجباتها في الدين المسيحي ؟؟؟؟ 


وشكرا ً جزيلا ً لك 
( طبعا ً لن أستبعد أن تترك بصمتك المعتادة على هذا الموضوع ^_^)

تحياتي...


​


----------



## عبير الإيمان (6 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

عفوا ً هذا رد على الموضوع الأخير 

أولا ً إلى الأستاذ ( مكرم زكي شنوده ) : 
أنا حقا ً محرجة جدا ً لأنني تعبتك بكتابة كل هذا لي وخاصة أيضا ً أنني جعلتك أيضا ً تبحث عن موضوع (التساوى المطلق يقتل الحياة)
ثم تنسخه لي ... فهل كلمة شكرا ً كافية (جزاك الله خيرا ً) 

وأنا أتفق معك تماما ً فيما قلته فالتساوي يقتل الحياة ... 
ولست من النوع الذي تغريه كلمة المساواة .. فهناك ضوابط لا يمكن تجاوزها ..

ولكن لم يعجبني شيء واحد قلته حضرتك مشكورا ً :
(بل لأن الطبيعة نفسها لم تعطيهن هذا الدور ) وهو نسب القدرة والأرادة للطبيعة ...

فهذه أفكار العلمانيين أو اللادينيين 
أما نحن المسلمين والمسيحيين نعلم أن صاحب القدرة والإرادة هو الله تعالى ..( أليس كذلك؟؟؟)

****
إلى الأستاذ    
kiro_shohdy 

قلت حضرتك : 
(هل تقولين ان موسي النبي مخالف للثقة و مشكوك في امره؟؟؟)

أستغفر الله العظيم فكيف أقول ذلك عن سيدنا (موسى عليه السلام ) وإنما قصدت اليهود .. فهم غنيين عن التعريف...

وأريد أن أستفسر : 
أليس من المفروض أن يكون الإنجيل ناسخ لما قبله ؟؟؟

**** 
وختامه المسك هي...أختي الحبيبة (أمة)

أشكركي من أعماق أعماق أعماق قلبي يا غالية!!!! 

أنا حقا ً محرجة منكي يا غالية ... ومن رقتكي ولطفكي وأخلاقكي الرفيعة
ولسانكي الأطيب من السكر... 
( فأنتي الوحيدة التي فكرت بأرشادي في كيفية وضعي للأستفسارات بدلا ً من نقلها أو دمجها أو أغلاقها ) 
غاليتي لماذا أنتي بهذا الجمال .... أعني لو أن جميع الناس يحملون أخلاقكي لكانت الدنيا جنة ...

قلتي غاليتي :
(لكي تفهمي ما هو الكتاب المقدس يا عبير وكتاب من، عليك أولا أن تتخلي عن الأفكار الدنيوية والسياسة وتفكري بدون تعصب بشئ واحد جوهري جدا وهو أن الله محبة.)

حاضر أستاذتي ...
لا أفكار دنيوية ... لا أفكار سياسية ... لا تفكير متعصب ..
نعم ( الله محبة ) نعم نعم نعم 
أؤمن بذلك بكل جوارحي وبكل ذرة في جسدي 
فلولا الله ما كنت ... ولولا الله ورحمته وعطفه عليا ما أحاطني بأهلي وأحبابي ..
ولولا الله ما حقق لي أماني وأحلامي ...
ولولا الله ما تردد في صدري نفس ولا نبض قلبي بالحياة .. 
ولولا الله ما وجد هذا الكون الفسيح العظيم المسبح له تعالى ...

فبمحبته تعالى .. أحب 
وبمحبته تعالى .. أحيا وأعيش وأتكلم وأسير وأتعلم وأركع وأسجد وأمرغ أنفي في التراب تذللا ً له 
وبمحبته تعالى .. أنجو 

وكما قلتي يا غالية : 
(أعطاك الحياة أنت (المسلمة) مثلما أعطاها لي انا (المسيحية)وأعطاها لفلان (اليهودي) وكل البشر أيضا بدون تمييز. )

طبعا ً غاليتي بعد هذا الكلام كله لا يمنع أن تكون لديا أستفسارات على ما تفضلتي بطرحه لي ولكنني سأنتظر بقية ردكي لي يا غالية ..

في أنتظارك أختي (أمة) فلا تتأخري عني رجاءا ً 

وملاحظة أخيرة للأستاذ     
taten 
كنت أتمنى جدا ً قراءة الكتاب الذي ذكرته (المرأة فى اليهودية و المسيحية و الأسلام ) 
لكن للأسف لست في مصر فأنا يمنية وأعيش في اليمن .. 
لذلك لو كان بالأمكان الوصول لهذا الكتاب عبر النت سأكون جدا ً سعيدة .

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

تحياتي لكم جميعا ً 
عبير الإيمان...








​


----------



## أَمَة (6 نوفمبر 2008)

عبير الإيمان قال:


> وأريد أن أستفسر : ​
> أليس من المفروض أن يكون الإنجيل ناسخ لما قبله ؟؟؟


 

أهلا بعودتك اختي عبير الإيمان

أنا عاتبة عليك بسبب سؤالك أعلاه الموجه الى الأخ kiro_shohdy .

لأنه يدل على أنك لم تقرائي ردي رقم 12 حيث قلت:​


"وبهذا يكون الإنجيل الذي هو العهد الجديد متمما لما جاء في العهد القديم."​


الله لا ينسخ كلامه ولا يغيره.
النسخ والتغيير هي من صفات البشر.​



عبير الإيمان قال:


> أشكركي من أعماق أعماق أعماق قلبي يا غالية!!!!





العفو يا عبير. لقد اخجلت تواضعي بكلامك.



عبير الإيمان قال:


> ولكنني سأنتظر بقية ردكي لي يا غالية ..
> في أنتظارك أختي (أمة) فلا تتأخري عني رجاءا ً


 
مشاركتي رقم 14 هي بقية ردي يا عزيزتي.

هل سهوت عنها أم ماذا؟​

واليك سلام المسيح


​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (6 نوفمبر 2008)

الأخت الفاضلة / عبير الإيمان
++ فى الجزئية الصغيرة -- من سؤالك -- الخاصة بى ، فإننى لم أقل أبداً أن الطبيعة منفصلة عن خالقها ، الإله الخالق للسماء والأرض وكل ما فيهما .
+++ فإن كان اللادينيين يقولون بذلك ، فليس معنى ذلك أن أحذف كلمة :" الطبيعة " ، من مفرداتى ، وإلاَّ ، فإننى سأكون مطالباً بحذف كل ماقالوه  ، إن كان مشتركاً مع كلامى ، فأحذف كلمة الأرض والشمس ... إلخ .
+++ ليس الأمر هكذا ، بل إن مجمل الكلام يوضح معناه ، لذلك مكتوب : [ الحرف يقتل ، ولكن الروح يحيى ] ، أى أننا يجب أن ننتبه لمفهوم الكلام ولبِّه وروحه ، وليس لمجرد حروفه وكلماته ، كما لو كانت عناصر منفصلة عن بعضها .
++++++ وإننى -- للتأكيد ولدرء الشبهات -- أؤكد أننى أقصد : " الطبيعة " ، كما خلقها الله الذى أعبده بروحى وقلبى ، والذى لا يفارق عقلى مطلقاً .


----------



## fredyyy (6 نوفمبر 2008)

عبير الإيمان قال:


> وهو سؤال واحد: (لماذا تترصد موضوعاتي بالحذف والغلق والنقل والدمج ؟؟؟) ​
> 
> 
> ومعرفة الحقوق والواجبات لا يمنع الحب أن يسود ...​
> ...


 


*الأخت عبير *

*** من حق الإدارة حذف ما ترى أنه غير بناء أو أي قول ضد الإيمان المسيحي*

*وإستبدال الكلمات الغير مسيحية ككلمة (عيسى - الحواريون ..... )*

*لنستطيع أن ُنجيب عن الاسئلة بالأسلوب المسيحي دون تأثرُ بالمصطلحات الغير مسيحية*


*** مرة أخرى من جهه الحقوق والواجبات *

*لا ُيعلِم أحد الطفل أن طعامه يجب أن يتناوله بفمه وليس بأذنيه*

*فقط عندما يدخل الايمان المسيحي قلبك ستجدي نفسك تفعلين إرادة الله*

*دون وضع نفسك في إطار القوانين والأوامر*


*** بصمتي التي أريد أن أتركها هي *
*أن دخولك المنتدى ليس صدفة *

*بل ُيريد الله أن تعرفي حب المسيح الفادي لكِ *

*ودعوته لكِ أن تكوني وارثة لكل أمجاد المسيح*
​


----------



## عبير الإيمان (8 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

هذا أستفساري لما قالته حبيبتي (أمة)...

أعذريني يا (أمة) لأنه قد يكون أستفساري متأخر قليلاً
لأنه أقوم بنسخ الموضوع ثم أقرأه بكل أهمتمام وحرص على كل حرف كتب لي 
وأجهز الرد ثم أضيفه قبل أن أعرف أخر التطورات لذلك (فأرجوا منكي المعذرة...)

كنت قد أخبرتك أنني لدي أستفسارات لما تفضلتي غاليتي بطرحه ... 

حبيبتي (أمة) لقد قلتي:
(الإنسان خاطئ يا عبير ولا يمكنه أن يستعيد حياة الطهارة والعودة الى أحضان الله بقدرته الذاتيه ولا بأعماله الصالحة، مهما عمل من الصالحات.)

والسبب هو : 
(أخطأ آدم وحواء بأن سمعا كلام إبليس وعملا به، فسقطا من حالة البرائه التي هي الحياة مع الله، وطردا من الفردوس وصارا ونسلهما تحت نير الخطيئة،وبسببها ملك الموت عليهما وعلى جميع البشر.)

حبيبتي هذا يعني أن كل طفل يولد يحمل الخطيئة... مثلما أنا وأنتي وجميع البشر يحملونها !!!!!

ولكنكي حبيبتي غرستي في قلبي وعقلي كلمة قلتيها وأيدتكي بها هي :
(الله محبة.)

ماذا لو مات طفل في صغره ( لم يعتنق أي ديانة بعد ) أين سيكون مصيره ؟؟؟ 
هل سيكون مصيره النار لأنه مات ولم يكتسب من الأعمال شيء سوى أنه يحمل خطيئة أبيه ؟؟؟؟

فإين رحمة الله وعدله !!!!! (أرجوكي حبيبتي فهميني) 

والله سبحانه وتعالى ... عدل !!!!!!!!!

فكيف يعاقب أو يحمل شخص ذنب لم يرتكبه ... ؟؟؟؟
أو يحمل ذنب والده ؟؟؟؟
أو ذنب شخص أخر؟؟؟؟

ولو فرضا ً ... كنتي أنتي القاضية وأرتكب والدي جريمة القتل (لا سمح الله)فهل ستقتليني أنا بذنب والدي ...
أو شخص سرق هل سيحكم عليه وعلى أولاده من بعده بهذا الذنب ...
أو شخص زني فهل يعاقب أولاده بتهمة أبيهم ... 
( ما رأيكي أيتها القاضية ... هل أنتي عادلة بهذا الحكم ؟؟؟ ) 
أكيد لن تحكمي بهذا الحكم ..
هذا ونحن بشر لا يمكن أن نحكم بهذا الحكم .. فكيف إذا كان الحاكم هو أعدل العادلين الله سبحانه وتعالى !!!!!!!)

(أعذريني غاليتي قد تكون أستفساراتي ثقيــــــــــــلة الدم ...
ولكنني غاليتي أسئل عن عقيدة عن حياة أبدية فإما سعادة للأبد وإما شقاء للأبد.. 
ولست أجامل في هذه الأشياء فليس لي عمر أخر إن كنت مخطأة أتدارك به نفسي ..
لهذا أسئل بدقه وعن كل ما يدور في نفسي ... 
هل تفهميني غالية؟؟؟)

 وهناك أستفسار أخر  :
قلتي أن الموت سلط بسبب الخطئية وهذا ما تفضلتي غاليتي به : 
(لذلك، منذ أن سقط دبّر الله المحب للبشر خطة لخلاصهم وتحريرهم من عبودية الخطيئة ومن الموت الناتج عنها. )

أي أن الذي لا يحمل الخطيئة ليس للموت سلطة عليه وهذا نص قولك:
(التدبير الإلهي هو أن يخلصهم هو بنفسه بأن يصير واحدا منهم ومثلهم في كل شيء ما عدا الخطيئة، لأن ليس من إنسان آخر لا يخطئ، وبذلك لا يكون لابليس سلطان عليه ولا للموت حكم عليه.)

وأستفساري هو : 
جميع الكائنات الحية (حيوانات - جن - وغيرها) مكتوب عليها الموت مع أنها لا تحمل الخطئية ... فكيف ذلك؟؟؟

وأيضا ً قلتي أن الإله جاء ليخلصهم وهو بنفسه صار واحدا ً منهم ما عدا الخطيئة لذلك الموت ليس مسلط عليه ...
فكيف ذلك ؟؟ 
ألم تخبروني أنه ضحى بنفسه من أجل تكفير خطيئة بني آدم ؟؟؟ أي أنه مات ثم عاد للحياة ؟؟؟ 

وأستفسار أخير : 
هل يعلم الله تعالى ما سيحدث في المستقبل ؟؟؟ 
من خلال ما تفضلتي به غاليتي فهمت أنه (أستغفر الله العظيم) لا يعلم ... لأنه أضطر لتدبير خطة لإنقاذهم من هذا الحدث الغير متوقع...

حيث أخبرتيني أنه خلق آدم وحواء محبة ليعيشا معه ويشاركاه أفكاره وهذا نص ما قلتيه :
(وقد خلق الإنسان (آدم وحواء) بدافع المحبة لكي يعيش معه ويشاركه أفكاره ويبادله الإنسان المحبة بالمحبة.)

ولكن خطأ آدم وحواء الذي أخرجهما من الجنة جعل ذلك ليدبر الله تعالى خطة لإنقاذهم كما قلتي:
(لذلك، منذ أن سقط دبر الله المحب للبشر خطة لخلاصهم وتحريرهم من عبودية الخطيئة ومن الموت الناتج عنها. )

ثم أضفتي مشكورة :
(التدبير الإلهي هو أن يخلصهم هو بنفسه بأن يصير واحدا منهم ومثلهم في كل شيء ما عدا الخطيئة، لأن ليس من إنسان آخر لا يخطئ، وبذلك لا يكون لابليس سلطان عليه ولا للموت حكم عليه. وهكذا يكون الخلاص لكل البشر بإنسان واحد (يسوع المسيح) واحد كما كان الموت بإنسان واحد (آدم)..)

فكيف يصل الأعداء إليه ليصلبوه وقد حاول الفرار منهم ولكنهم تمكنوا منه ؟؟؟ 
لو كان يعلم الغيب لتمكن من الهروب قبل ذلك بكثير ؟؟؟ 
وكيف يدفع الأذى عن الآخرين إذا كان لم يستطع دفع الأذى عن نفسه ؟؟؟؟ 
بل كيف تصل الأيادي إليه وهو مالك الملك والملكوت من رفع السماء بغير عمد وأرسى الجبال الشامخات وجعلها للأرض كالوتد؟؟؟؟

أرجوا منكي غاليتي أن تزيحي عن رأسي علامات الأستفهام التي تشغل خاطري ليلا ً ونهار ... 
فكل كلمة تكتبونها لي أضل مشغولة بها طواااااااااال يومي في صحوي ومنامي ... 

فقد تكتبون كلمة ليست ذا أهمية عندكم ولكنها عندي غااااااااااالية جداً .. وإن كانت كلمة صعبة فذهني يطوف حولها لأفهمها ...
قد أجلس محاولة فهم ما تقولون عدة أيام حتى أجهدت تفكيري وأصبت بالحمى ...
فرجائا ً رفقا ً بي وليكن كلامكم بسيطا ً يسهل علي فهمه ...

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

تحياتي 
عبير الإيمان...







​​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (8 نوفمبر 2008)

الأخت الفاضلة / عبير الإيمان 
+++ إلى أن تجيب أختنا الحبيبة / أمة ، بكلام الحكمة والمحبة التى أعطاها الله ، فإسمحى لى بمداخلة سريعة .
+++ فعن توريث الخطية ، يوجد موضوع ، فى منتدانا المبارك هذا ، بإسم : " تلخيص للحوار بالمنتدى ، عن توريث الخطية ، ولكنى لا أعرف أن أعمل الرابط ، فسأقدمه لسيادتك :-
.
.
تلخيص للحوار بالمنتدى ، عن توريث الخطية 
        ((1)) هل قال العهد القديم بتوريث الخطية ؟؟
++ نعم ، فى مواضيع كثيرة ، مثل :-   ( أ) بعد غواية الحية – لحواء – قال الله لها :- [ ملعونة أنت... وأضع عداوة بينك وبينها ، وبين نسلك ونسلها ، هو يسحق رأسك وأنت تسحقين عقبه ] تك 3: 15 . إذن ، فمنذ الجيل الأول ، يتواجد مبدأ إنتقال مفعول المعصية إلى النسل ، كمثل إنتقال جرثومة المرض – كالإيدز – من الوالدين إلى الأبناء . (ب) [ غافر الإثم ..لكنه لا يبرئ إبراءً ، مفتقد إثم الآباء فى الأبناء ] خر 14: 6و7. (ج) [ يغفر الذنب... لكنه لا يبرئ ، بل يجعل ذنب الآباء على الأبناء ] عد14: 18. (د) [ الله يخزن إثمه لبنيه ] . (ه) [ نسل الأشرار ينقطع ] مز37: 28 . (و) [ أعاقبه ونسله] أر 36: 31 . (ز) [ هأنذا بالإثم صورت ، وبالخطية حبلت بى أمى ] مز51: 5 ، هذا المزمور لداوود النبى ، ويشهد الله له بأنه إبن يسـّـى البيتلحمى (1 صم     ) إذن فإنه يتكلم عن الإنسان بوجه عام ، فمعنى أنه بالإثم صور ، أى خـُلق ، أى أنه : "معجون بالخطية " ، منذ الحبل به فى بطن أمه ، وقبلما يفعل شراً ولا شيئاً نهائياً ، فمن أين جاءته الخطية ؟؟؟ هل الله هو مصدر الخطية والعصيان والفجور ؟؟؟؟؟ حاشا لله ، بل الشيطان - الملهم بالفجور – هو الذى أغوى آدم فعصى الله ، فدخلته الخطية . ++ إذن فمصدر الخطية – التى يصور بها الإنسان من الرحم – هوالمعصية الأولى لآدم ،ثم إنتقلت الخطية إلى كل نسله ، مثلما تنتقل جرثومة المرض من الوالدين إلى الأبناء .
       (( 2 )) وهل رفض السيد المسيح مبدأ توريث الخطية ؟؟
   ++ لا، بل أكده ، إذ قال : [ أنتم تشهدون على أنفسكم أنكم أبناء قتلة الأنبياء ، فإمـلأوا  أنتم مكيال آبائكم ] مت 23: 32 ، أى أن خطية الآباء مختزنة فى الأبناء ( = أى 21: 19) وأنهم يضيفون عليها من خطاياهم الجديدة ، مثلما يرث الأبناء نقود آبائهم ثم يضيفون عليها ما يكسبونه هم .++ ثم قال الرب :- [ يأتى عليكم كل دم زكى سـُفك على الأرض ، من دم هابيل الصديق ..] مت 23: 35، + إذن فالسيد المسيح يؤكد مبدأ توريث الخطية .
      (( 3)) وهل العهد الجديد كله يؤكد ذلك ؟؟
++ نعم ، مثل :- (أ) [ ياقساة القلوب .. أنتم دائماً تقاومون الروح القدس ، كما كان أباؤكم كذلك أنتم ] أع 7: 51، أى أن الخطية إنتقلت من الآباء للأبناء ، مثل إنتقال جرثومة المرض من الأب لنسله . (ب) [ بإنسان واحد دخلت الخطية إلى العالم ] رو 5: 12، أى أالخطية بدأت من آدم ، إذن فليس الله هو مصدر الخطية ، بل عصيان آدم . (ج) [ نور سراج لن يضيئ فيكِ ..، فيها وجد دم أنبياء وقديسين ، وجميع من قـُـتل على الأرض ] روء 18: 23و24. أى أن جرائم الآباء الأقدمين، ما تزال حاضرة وفاعلة فى الأبناء الحاليين ، وهو مايتطابق مع قول السيد المسيح المذكور سابقاً .
      ((4)) وهل نبوءات أرميا النبى وحزقيال النبى ، تعارض هذا المبدأ ؟؟
++ لا ، بل تؤكده ، إذ تتنبأ بأن الله – فى زمن قادم – سيوقف هذا الميراث للخطية ، وفى هذا الوعد المستقبلى ، إقرار بالواقع الحاضر . ففى أرميا النبى ، أولاً ، تنبأ عن ذلك قائلاً :- [ ها أيام تأتى ..... فى تلك الأيام لا يقولون بعد: الآباء أكلوا الحصرم وأسنان الأبناء تضرست ، بل كل واحد يموت بذنبه ، كل إنسان يأكل الحصرم تضرس أسنانه ] أر 31 :27-30. إذن فإنه لا يتكلم عن الزمن الحاضر ، حتى يعتقد البعض أنه يعارض هذا المبدأ ، بل يتكلم عن المستقبل ، بما يعد تأكيداً لهذا المبدأ . ++وقد تكرر هذا الوعد النبوئى ، فى حزقيال النبى ، بنفس ألفاظه  : [ ما لكم أنتم تضربون هذا المثل .. قائلين الآباء أكلوا الحصرم وأسنان الأبناء تضرست.. لا يكون لكم من بعد ((ye shall not .. أن تضربوا هذا المثل .. النفس التى تخطئ هى تموت ] حز 18:2-4. ++فالنبوءتان تتحدثان عن أمر واحد ، بنفس الألفاظ والمعانى ، وكليهما تتحدث عن المستقبل وليس الحاضر ، عندما تتحقق هذه النبوءة .
++++++ ونحن نؤمن بأن هذه النبوءات قد تحققت فى فداء المسيح . وذلك موضوع آخر .


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (8 نوفمبر 2008)

+++ وعن وراثة الخطية ، توجد كذلك ، مداخلات سابقة عديدة   ، مثل :-
(( 1 ))  التوريث حقيقة قائمة ، فالوالدان يورثان أمراضهما -- كالإيدز -- لأبنائهما ، ويورثان الغنى أوالفقر وجنسية البلد ، وحتى الدين يورثانه لأبنائهما . ++ بل إن الدراسات الحديثة توصلت لأن الطبع يُورَّث ، كالطبع الهادئ أو الهائج ، والمسالم أو العدوانى ، بل وحتى الميول الإجرامية يمكن أن تورث ، فتحملها الجينات .
+++  والقانون الوضعى ، لا يحكم -- ظاهرياً -- على الأبناء ، ولكنه يحملهم -- بطريق غير مباشر -- نتائج أفعال والديهم ، فحكم إلغاء الجنسية والطرد من البلد -- مثلاً -- يمتد تأثيره إلى الأبناء الذين سيلدهم بعد طرده ، وهكذا ، أصبح الحكم سارياً عليهم هم أيضاً .
+++ وكما يرث الأبناء جنسية البلد ومرض الإيدز  ، فهكذا أيضاً  يرثون الطرد من بلد الروحانيين ، ويرثون مرض الخطية .
+++ ومن الحكمة أن نتعامل مع الواقع ، بدلاً من الثورة عليه .
    (( 2  ))  ويسأل البعض عن العدل فى وراثة الأبناء لخطية الآباء.
            ++ فبنفس المنطق نسأل :- وما ذنب الأبناء فى وراثة الأمراض الجسدية ( مثل الإيدز  وغيره ) ؟؟؟؟ وما ذنبهم فى وراثة التخلف العقلى ؟؟    وما ذنبهم فى وراثة الفقر ؟؟ وما ذنبهم فى ولادتهم فى  بلاد ظالمة تحرمهم من كل الحريات حتى حرية الخروج منها ؟؟؟؟ ...... إلخ 
           +++++ إنه :- قانون الوراثة .  
           ++  وهو  لا يقتصر على المواصفات الجسدية والعقلية والبيئية ، بل يشمل المواصفات النفسية والروحية أيضاً .
           ++ وتوجد دراسات تثبت توريث الصفات الأخلاقية  أيضاً ، مثل العدوانية والميول الإجرامية ، أو هدوء الطبع .... إلخ .
               +++++  إذن ، فالوراثة هى حقيقة قائمة ، شئنا أم أبينا.
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
++++++ فإن عرفنا مبدأ وراثة الخطية ((  مثلها مثل وراثة الميكروب والفيروس من الوالدين للأبناء ، وأنها حق وليس فيها ظلم ، لأنها جزء من القوانين الطبيعية )) ، فإننا سنعرف أنه بدون خلاص الفداء الإلهى ، لن يخلص أى أحد ، وبدون الخلاص والتبرير بدم المسيح وذبيحته الكفارية ، فلن يصير أحد طاهراً من ذاته ، مهما فعل .
+++++ وذلك سيقودنا لأهمية الفداء الإلهى ، وضرورته القصوى ، لكل إنسان ، بلا إستثناء .


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (8 نوفمبر 2008)

+++ كما أن سيادتك تسألين أسئلة كثيرة فى مواضيع كثيرة ، منها : (( فكيف يصل الأعداء إليه ليصلبوه وقد حاول الفرار منهم ولكنهم تمكنوا منه ؟؟؟ لو كان يعلم الغيب لتمكن من الهروب قبل ذلك بكثير ؟؟؟ وكيف يدفع الأذى عن الآخرين إذا كان لم يستطع دفع الأذى عن نفسه ؟؟؟؟  ))
+++ وإننى أستغرب من هذه الأقوال ، بالرغم من وجودك فى منتدانا فترة ليست بقصيرة .
+++ فهل قال الإنجيل -- ما تقولينه -- أنه حاول الهرب !!!!!!!!! من أين جئتى بهذه الفكرة الغريبة !!!!!
+++ بل -- بالعكس -- نجده يقول أنه جاء من أجل هذه اللحظة ، وأنه كان عالماً بها تمام العلم ، ومتقبل لها تمام التقبل ، لأنها هى الهدف من مجيئه ، لكى يخلص العالم ( لن أضع الشواهد ، لتبحثى بنفسك عن الحقيقة ) .
++++ فإنه لم يريد أبداً أن يهرب من الأذى ، أو أن يدفعه عن نفسه -- كما تقولين -- بل جاء من أجله ، لكى يحمله عنا كلنا ، ويسدد عنا أجرة الخطية ، فيتعذب ويموت -- ناسوتياً -- عنا ، لكى ننجو نحن من الهلاك الأبدى .
++++ فبحمله الأذى عنا ، دفعه عنا .


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (8 نوفمبر 2008)

+++ كما أن سيادتك تقولين : (( أي أن الذي لا يحمل الخطيئة ليس للموت سلطة عليه وهذا نص قولك: )) ، وهذا حق ، ولكن موت الإنسان -- كعقوبة -- يختلف عن موت الحيوانات ، التى هى بلا روح خالدة ، والمكتوب عنها بطبيعتها مخلوقة للصيد والموت : [  أَمَّا هَؤُلاَءِ فَكَحَيَوَانَاتٍ غَيْرِ نَاطِقَةٍ، طَبِيعِيَّةٍ، مَوْلُودَةٍ لِلصَّيْدِ وَالْهَلاَكِ، يَفْتَرُونَ عَلَى مَا يَجْهَلُونَ، فَسَيَهْلِكُونَ فِي فَسَادِهِمْ  ] 2بط2: 12.
++++ فالإنسان له روح خالد ، وقد خلقه الله فى حالة من الفرح الدائم ، وأعطاه وصية ، وحذره من أن المخالفة ستؤدى للموت ، ليس موتاً كالبهائم العديمة الأرواح الخالدة ، بل موت الجسد والروح ، ليس بمعنى الفناء ، ولكن بمعنى العذاب الأبدى ، مثل عذاب الشياطين الأبدى .
++++  فكان من العدل أن ينفذ الله حكمه ، كما كان من الرحمة أن ينقذ الله الإنسان الذى يؤمن بالله وبصدقه وبحقه ويندم ويتوب ويطلب الخلاص ، ففى الفداء إكتمل العدل والرحمة معاً .


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (8 نوفمبر 2008)

+++ وعن الصراع الداخلى ، الذى يعانيه الباحث الأمين عن الحقيقة ، فكلنا -- الذين مررنا بمرحلة الشك والبحث -- مررنا بهذه الحالة ، بل وحتى بعدما قرر العقل بأن كل شيئ فى المسيح صحيح ورائع ، إلاَّ أن قوة السلام الداخلى ، لم تبدأ تعمل فينا ، إلاَّ بعد صلوات شديدة ، وفى الوقت الذى وجده هو مناسباً ، أخرجنا إلى الراحة والرحب والطمأنينة .
++++ فإنها مثل مرحلة المخاض : تعب قليل ، يعقبه فرح كثير جداً ، لمن يصبر ويصمم على الإستمرار .


----------



## أَمَة (8 نوفمبر 2008)

اختي الحبيبة عبير الإيمان
لا تعتذري عن تأخرك لأني مسرورة بأنك تعطي نفسك الوقت الضروري لدراسة الردود.
اليوم وغدا أنا مشغولة كثير لدرجة أني لم استطع قرأءة ردود أخي مكرم، وهو خير من يكتب.
لذلك ارجو منك أن تقرائي ردوده، حتى أعود، راجية أن تجدي فيها ما يروي عطشك للمعرفة. 
كما أطلب منك قراءة هذا الموضوع المفصل لأنه يتعلق مباشرة بسؤالك.
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=64284​ 
انتظر منك المزيد بعد أن تنتهي من القراءة.
ولك سلام المسيح اختي الغالية عبير الإيمان​


----------



## عبير الإيمان (10 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بداية هذا ردي فقط على المشاركات رقم 18 و 19 و 20 
لذلك لا أعلم إذا كانت هناك تطورات ( لأنني كما أخبرتكم لا تسمح لي ضروفي بفتح النت كيفما أشاء بل أنسخ الموضوع وأطلع عليه في هدوء ثم أجهز الرد وأضيفه في يوم أخر ثم أنسخ ما كتب جديدا ً ) 

وهذا هو السبب الذي عاتبتني من أجله حبيبتي (أمة)...

حيث قلتي يا غالية :
(أنا عاتبة عليك بسبب سؤالك أعلاه الموجه الى الأخ kiro_shohdy .
لأنه يدل على أنك لم تقرائي ردي رقم 12)

حبيبتي أبدا ً ما أهملت ما قلتيه لي .. وحقكِ عليا .. وعتابكِ على عيني ورأسي ..
وأطلبي عيوني هي لكِ ... 

وتصدقي يا غالية أني بأتمنى من زمان تكون لي صديقة من ديانة أخرى... 
( لأنه عندي أعتقاد أنه يمكن أن يكون هناك سلام وحب بين الديانات )
وأنا أقرأ التاريخ أجد صفحات الحب والأحترام بين المسلمين والمسيحيين أكثر من أي ديانة أخرى ... 

بدون تعصب فأنا أحترم ديانتكِ كما أحترم ديانتي ... 
فما المانع ؟؟؟ 
من جهة ديانتي فهي لا تمانع أبدا ً بل على العكس هي تحثنا على ذلك .. ولكن ماذا عن ديانتكِ هل تمانع؟؟؟ 
( لا أعتقد أبدا ً أن الدين المسيحي يمانع ذلك فهو دين المحبة والسلام مثلما أخبرتموني وأنا أصدقكم)

فهل تقبلين أن نكون صديقتين ؟؟؟ 

طبعا ً حتى وإن لم تقبلي فنحن صديقتين وإن كان ذلك من طرف واحد....

غالية !!!!
قرأت كل ما كتبتيه ولم أسهو عنه ...

وأعجبني فيكِ صدق الوعد ...
وأنا كنت أتمنى أن أعرفكِ وأطلع على مشاركاتكِ بس الحمد لله على كل حال ..

لذلك غالية رجائا ً لا تزعلي ...

قلتي يا أمة : 
(أرجو واصلي أن يفتح الرب قلبك لتفهمي كلامه.)

أصلي .. معناها أدعو (أليس كذلك؟؟)
شكرا ً جزيلا ً لكِ حبيبتي الغالية (أمة)..

....

أما ردي للأستاذ ( مكرم زكي شنوده ) 
فصحيح وعندك حق وشكرا ً جزيلا ً لك ..

أعجبتني الجملة التي كتبتها :
([ الحرف يقتل ، ولكن الروح يحيى ] ، أى أننا يجب أن ننتبه لمفهوم الكلام ولبِّه وروحه ، وليس لمجرد حروفه وكلماته ، كما لو كانت عناصر منفصلة عن بعضها .)

كلمة فيها من الصحة الشيء الكثير فكثيرا ً ما تكون الكلمات مخالفة لمقصود الشخص أو أنه بسبب سوء في الفهم يحصل ما لا يتمناه الشخص ...

شكرا ً مرة أخرى لك... 

...

إلى الأستاذ (فريد)

قلت حضرتك :
(وإستبدال الكلمات الغير مسيحية ككلمة (عيسى - الحواريون ..... )
لنستطيع أن ُنجيب عن الاسئلة بالأسلوب المسيحي دون تأثرُ بالمصطلحات الغير مسيحية)

ماذا عني أستاذ (فريد) أنا لست مسيحية ولا أعرف المصطلحات المسيحية والسؤال هو يدور في ذهني أنا .. 
ألا يحق لي أن أسئل بأسلوبي وبمصطلحاتي ؟؟؟...

أعذروني ولكن أليس من المفروض أن تجيبوا بمصطلحاتي أنا ..لأنني أنا السائلة وأنا من أستفسر ..

ولكنكم للأسف لا تريدون أن تصدقوني عندما أخبرتكم أنني لم ألتقي في حياتي بمسيحي واحد ..
فأنا مسلمة وأسرتي مسلمة ومجتمعي مسلم وصديقاتي مسلمات وأدرس في ... إسلامية وقنواتي إسلامية ومكتبتي إسلامية ..
فكيف لي أن أعرف المصطلحات المسيحية ؟؟؟

أقسم لكم بالله !!!
أنني أجد صعوبة شديدة في فهم ما تقولون ... 

ولكنني بعون الله أولا ً ثم حبي الشديد للمعرفة أحاول جاهدة فهم ما تقولوه ...
وإن كانت هناك بعض المصطلحات الغير مفهومة أصاب بالضيق ولكنني أفهم المفهوم العام على الأقل...

أنا أسفة جدا ً ولكنكم لا تعرفون ما أعانيه فكل ما يهمكم هو الحذف...

لطفا ً ... ما معني المصطلحات المسيحية التالية :
( الأديرة - الظفر والبياض - العيد الكبير (القيامة) - الميلاد - صوم السيدة العذرا - صوم للقدسين - الناموس - المعزي - الناصرة - ملكوت الله - التعميد - القلمص - أورشليم - السامرة ) وغيرها ...

وأنا جدا ً أعتذر منك أستاذ (فريد) 
وسأعيد لك السؤال وليس غرضي المناقشة بل الإستفسار ...

( ما هي حقوق المرأة وواجباتها في الدين المسيحي ؟؟؟؟ )

لماذا لا تريد أن تجيب على سؤالي هذا ؟؟؟ 

إذا لم يكن للمرأة حقوق وواجبات في الدين المسيحي .. فلماذا لا تقولها صراحة ؟؟ 

وإن كان لها حقوق وواجبات فلماذا تبخل بها علي ؟؟؟ 

(يعني يا أخي خاطبني على قدر عقلي ... أو بالمصري : خدني على قد عقلي)
أو كلمني بالحاجة اللي أنا بفهمها ..

وشكرا ً لك أستاذ فريد على بصمتك اللطيفة ... 
وأرجوا المعذرة إن كنت عصبت عليك شوية ..

وتحياتي للجميع 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

عبير الإيمان..​


----------



## Kiril (10 نوفمبر 2008)

( الأديرة - الظفر والبياض - العيد الكبير (القيامة) - الميلاد - صوم السيدة العذرا - صوم للقدسين - الناموس - المعزي - الناصرة - ملكوت الله - التعميد - القلمص - أورشليم - السامرة ) 

الدير مكان يقيم فيه الرهبان للعمل و الاختلاء عن العالم و شهواته و العتفرغ للعبادة
عيد القيامة هو العيد نحتفل به بقيامة المسيح من الاموات بعد 3 ايام من صلبه
الميلاد معروفه..........ميلاد المسيح
صوم السيدة العذراء هو اسبوعين نصوم فيه اكراما للسيدة العذراء و احتفالا بتجلي جسدها الكريم للتلاميذ
لا يوجد صوم للقدسين سوي صوم الرسل........
الناموس........شريعه موسي
الناصرة............بتقولوا علينا نصاري لأن المسيح كان ناصريا.........بلدة الناصرة في فلسطين
ملكوت الله...........هو الجنة بمفهومكم بس عندنا روحانية و ليست مادية
التعميد هو تغطيس طفل صغير في الماء (او رجل كبير) كمثال لموته و قيامته مع المسيح
فبذلك يصير مسيحيا
القمص "اعتقد" هي رتبه كهنوتيه و عادة يكون راعي الكنيسة (اكبر قس)
اورشليم......القدس حاليا و هي معناها مدينة السلام و بناها داود الملك
السامرة شمال فلسطين و هي تقريبا لبنان حاليا


----------



## Kiril (10 نوفمبر 2008)

المرأة واجباتها وحقوقها الدنيوية؟؟؟
المسيح عندما اتي لم يقل ان الرجل يورث بنسبة كذا و كذلك للمرأة 
لكن المسيح اتي ليعطي خلاص و فداء لنفوسنا لكي نملك معه في الملكوت
ايهم اهم الملكوت ام الدنيا الفانية؟


----------



## Kiril (10 نوفمبر 2008)

هل تعرفين زكريا والد يوحنا المعمدان "يحيي عندكم"
كان رجلا بارا و عارفين حكايته...............
كان هناك قديسين و رجالا ابرار من اول موسي اول كاتب للعهد القديم الي عهد المسيح
فكانوا يكتبون بارشاد من الرب.......و الهنا ليس ضعيف لكي لا يحافظ علي كلامه

الشيوخ اليهود عند نسخ او ترجمة العهد القديم اذا كانت النسخة كامله تحتوي علي 3 اخطاء لغوية تعدم فورا
فبالتالي اليهود (مش عارف اعبر ازاي بس انهم صعب يغيروا العهد القديم)
و لو كانوا يقردوا يغيروه كانوا حذفوا الاصحاحات التي ذكر فيها معصيتهم و بعدهم عن الرب و غضب الله عليهم


----------



## عبير الإيمان (12 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

هذا ردي على الأستاذ ( مكرم زكي شنودة ) على مشاركاته من 22 حتى 26 ...


أولا ً شكرا ً جزيلا ً لك على جهودك وأنا جدا ً جدا  ًمقدرة لك ذلك ...

ثانيا ً أسمح لي أن أقول لك شيء بصراحة ..
أن كلامك مخيف .. بل إن أطرافي بردت وأنا أقرأ كلامك ...

لقد ربيت منذ الصغر على أنه ( ولا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى ) أما هذا الكلام الجديد فصعب علي ...
ولا أستطيع أن أقول لك أنني مقتنعة بهذا الكلام .. ( فعذرني )

عفوا ً أستاذ (مكرم زكي شنودة) هل تسمح لي ببعض الأستفسارات على ما تفضلت بطرحه ؟؟

قلت حضرتك :
( بعد غواية الحية – لحواء – قال الله لها :- [ ملعونة أنت... وأضع عداوة بينك وبينها ، وبين نسلك ونسلها ، هو يسحق رأسك وأنت تسحقين عقبه ] ..)

هل يمكنك شرح كل كلمة لي ؟؟
أعني أي حية؟؟.. وأغوت حواء في ماذا ؟؟.. ولمن الخطاب ( ملعونة أنت ) للحية أم لحواء ؟؟.. والعداوة بين من ومن ؟؟.. ومن هو الذي يسحق الرأس ؟؟.. ورأس من الذي سيسحق ؟؟.. ومن الذي سيسحق العقب ؟؟.. وعقب من ؟؟.. 
بأختصار أريد شرح لهذه الجملة كااااااااااااملة ..( طبعا ً إذا تفضلت بذلك )
............................................................................
وقلت أستاذي : 
(ويسأل البعض عن العدل فى وراثة الأبناء لخطية الآباء.
  فبنفس المنطق نسأل :- وما ذنب الأبناء فى وراثة الأمراض الجسدية ( مثل الإيدز وغيره ) ؟؟؟؟ وما ذنبهم فى وراثة التخلف العقلى ؟؟ وما ذنبهم فى وراثة الفقر ؟؟ وما ذنبهم فى ولادتهم فى بلاد ظالمة تحرمهم من كل الحريات حتى حرية الخروج منها ؟؟؟؟ ...... إلخ )

أستدلالك لهذه المرة .. أعذرني ولكنها غريبة.. 
فطبعا ً أستاذي المحترم هناك فرق ...

أولا ً (الأمراض والتخلف العقلي والفقر والبلد الظالمة كلها ).. 
 ليس لنا خيار فيها ولسنا محاسبين عنها يوم القيامة ..

أما (الخطيئة) فالإنسان مخير في أفعاله وله حرية الأختيار بين الصح والخطأ ولذلك فهو *محاسب عنها يوم القيامة* ..

ثانيا ً :
 الأمراض : - 
         مثل:- 
** الإدز : من الأمراض الخطيرة والتي تكون بسبب العلاقات الغير شرعية فلذالك لا يؤذي الإنسان نفسه فقط بل وعائلته وهذه حكمة من الله تعالى حتى يرتدع من يفكر بالإقدام على مثل هذا الفعل الغير شرعي  ...

**والتخلف العقلي : سببه الجينات الوراثية التي ليس لنا خيار في دفعها وليس علينا وزر إذا أصبنا بها بل إن الله تعالى قد أعفى من كان مصاب بالجنون في أفعاله فلا يحاسبه تعالى إذا أرتكب المحرمات لأنه خارج عن إرادته ...
(وهل المصاب بالتخلف العقلي - أي المجنون- يمكن محاسبته ؟؟... ) 
أو هل يكن أن نطالبه بحل مسألة رياضية ؟؟ وإذا لم يستطع نعاقبه ..؟؟

= والفقر : ليس شرطا ً إن يورث الفقر عن والده ..
فهو يكتسب ..وهناك من الآباء من هم فقراء وأبنائهم من أثرى أثرياء العالم .. 
فالفقر لا يورث .. لماذا لا يكد ويكسب ويعمل  ؟؟

= والبلد الظالمة : ليست مكتوبة عليه أن يظل فيها لماذا لايذهب إلى بلد أخرى فأرض الله واسعة وليس عذرا ً أن الدولة تمنعه  ..
... 
أما الخطيئة : فكيف له أن يرثها .. كيف يخطئ غيري و أتحمل أنا الذنب .. 
فمثلا ً : 
لو كنا طالبتين في المدرسة أحدانا لا تدرس وأنا أدرس فرسبت هي .. فهل أرسب أنا مثلها .. أم أن لكل واحد أجتهاده وما أكتسب...
أو غيري يذنب جاري وتأتي الشرطة لأخذي أنا وأعاقب معه لأننا جيران  .. 
هذا أبدا ً ليس عدل !!!!!

.. ..

وقلت أستاذي :
(فإنه لم يريد أبداً أن يهرب من الأذى ، أو أن يدفعه عن نفسه -- كما تقولين -- بل جاء من أجله ، لكى يحمله عنا كلنا ، ويسدد عنا أجرة الخطية ، فيتعذب ويموت -- ناسوتياً -- عنا ، لكى ننجو نحن من الهلاك الأبدى .
  فبحمله الأذى عنا ، دفعه عنا .)

عفوا ً جدا ً أستاذ ولكن أنا جدا ً مستغربة !!!! لماذا ؟؟؟ لماذا يفعل ذلك ؟؟؟

لماذا يعرض نفسه للألم والعذاب والموت من أجل أن يخلصنا من هذه الخطيئة ؟؟؟

أليس كان الأليق بجلاله وبعلوا منزلته وعظمته بدلا ً من هذا كله أن يغفر ...؟؟؟!!!!!

لماذا لا يغفر لنا الخطيئة ؟؟؟

أليس هو الخالق وهو المهيمن وهو القوي وهو صاحب السلطان وصاحب القدرة .. وبستطاعته أن يغفر لعباده وليس لأحد القدرة على القول له لا ... أو يحاول منعه ... أو يحجزه عن ذلك ..؟؟؟

فمثلا ً : 
لو فرضنا ... 
أن لك عبيد وأنت سيدهم أردت أن تحسن إليهم ولكنهم لم يطيعوك وأخطأوا وتريد أن ترحمهم ..
فهل مثلا ً تكون عبدا ً أو واحدا ً منهم حتى تغفر لهم وتتحمل عنهم الخطيئة ؟؟ 
أم أن الأسهل والأليق بك أن تغفر لهم ؟؟؟

والله سبحانه وتعالى الأليق بجلاله أن يغفر لعباده بدلا ً من أن يكون واحدا ً منهم ثم يصيبه ما يصيبه من الذل والهوان والألم ...

( أليس تفكيري سليما ً أستاذي ... أم أن هناك خطأ في تفكيري .. أرجوا منك أرشادي )

عفوا ً أستاذي نسيت شيئا ً :
الخطيئة هي منذ عهد أبينا آدم ... فكيف حال الناس قبل نزول السيد المسيح الذي حمل الخطيئة عنا .. من حمل عنهم خطيئتهم ؟؟ ..
هل الرسل السابقين ..؟؟ أم أنهم في الخطيئة وفي الهلاك ؟؟؟

...

وقلت حضرتك :
(موت الإنسان -- كعقوبة -- يختلف عن موت الحيوانات )

موت الإنسان كعقوبة 
يختلف عن موت الحيوانات ..
ما الفرق ؟؟؟
فمثلا ً :
لو حكمت على شخصين أو عشرة أن يشربوا السم ..
الأول عقوبة له ..
والثاني تسلية ..
والثالث لأنني أكرهه ..
والرابع لأنني لا أعرفه ..
والخامس لأنني أحبه ..
والسادس أريد أن أعرف ما شعوره ..
والسابع ليشارك الجميع ..
والثامن لأنه خلق ليشرب السم ..
والتاسع لا أعرف لماذا .. أو لأنه صاحب أحلام بعيدة .. أو ربما لأنه بلا حلم ..
والعاشر لأنه بقي قليل من السم يجب أن يشربه فأنا لا أعلم أين أذهب بالسم ...
في النهاية ...
أليس الموت واحد !!!!!!! 

(سواء كانت الروح خالدة .. أو غير خالدة.. في النهاية الموت واحد!!!)
تعددت الأسباب والموت واحد ..!!!!!

.. ..

وأخيرا ً أرجوا المعذرة فأنا بالرغم من وجودي في المنتدى فترة لا بأس بها إلا أنني أجهل عنه الكثير ..
ولا أعلم عن الدين المسيحي إلا ما تخبروني عنه الآن ..
فأنا لا أستطيع فتح النت إلا كل ثاني يوم أو ثالثة أيام لحظات خاطفة .. أنسخ وأضيف .. 
ثم الإطلاع يكون بعد أغلاق النت بكل الهدوء ...(لأن الأسعار ناااااااااااااااااار)

لذلك فكل معلوماتي عن المسيحية هي هذه العدة صفحات .. 

وأعذروني يا بخلاء ... 
فأنا أقول لكم أشرحوا لي فهموني أخبروني لا تنسوا التفاصيل المملة الشرح المفصل الوافي الكافي ..
ولكنكم كسلاء لا تحبون الكتابة .. 
وكل ما تقولونه لي هو أقرأي .. أذهبي .. أو تعطوني روابط .. أو كلمات مقتظبة مختصرة.. أو مفاهيم عامة .. 

طبعا ً ليس الجميع ... 
فالأستاذ (مكرم زكي شنوده) مشكور على جهوده ..
وكذلك أختي وحبيبتي (أمة) ..
وغيرهما..
يقدرون ظروفي ويشرحون لي مشكورين جدا ً على جهودهم ..

.. ..

ملاحظة : 
أرجوكم غاية الرجاء ليكن الشرح مبسط ..
ولا تستخدموا المصطلحات المسيحية ..إلا إذا شرحتموها لي وقلتم لي معناها..
 حتى أستطيع الفهم..

.. .. 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
تحياتي..
عبير الإيمان
..​


----------



## عبير الإيمان (12 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

هذا ردي على الأستاذ ( مكرم زكي شنودة ) على مشاركاته من 22 حتى 26 ...


أولا ً شكرا ً جزيلا ً لك على جهودك وأنا جدا ً جدا  ًمقدرة لك ذلك ...

ثانيا ً أسمح لي أن أقول لك شيء بصراحة ..
أن كلامك مخيف .. بل إن أطرافي بردت وأنا أقرأ كلامك ...

لقد ربيت منذ الصغر على أنه ( ولا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى ) أما هذا الكلام الجديد فصعب علي ...
ولا أستطيع أن أقول لك أنني مقتنعة بهذا الكلام .. ( فعذرني )

عفوا ً أستاذ (مكرم زكي شنودة) هل تسمح لي ببعض الأستفسارات على ما تفضلت بطرحه ؟؟

قلت حضرتك :
( بعد غواية الحية – لحواء – قال الله لها :- [ ملعونة أنت... وأضع عداوة بينك وبينها ، وبين نسلك ونسلها ، هو يسحق رأسك وأنت تسحقين عقبه ] ..)

هل يمكنك شرح كل كلمة لي ؟؟
أعني أي حية؟؟.. وأغوت حواء في ماذا ؟؟.. ولمن الخطاب ( ملعونة أنت ) للحية أم لحواء ؟؟.. والعداوة بين من ومن ؟؟.. ومن هو الذي يسحق الرأس ؟؟.. ورأس من الذي سيسحق ؟؟.. ومن الذي سيسحق العقب ؟؟.. وعقب من ؟؟.. 
بأختصار أريد شرح لهذه الجملة كااااااااااااملة ..( طبعا ً إذا تفضلت بذلك )
............................................................................
وقلت أستاذي : 
(ويسأل البعض عن العدل فى وراثة الأبناء لخطية الآباء.
  فبنفس المنطق نسأل :- وما ذنب الأبناء فى وراثة الأمراض الجسدية ( مثل الإيدز وغيره ) ؟؟؟؟ وما ذنبهم فى وراثة التخلف العقلى ؟؟ وما ذنبهم فى وراثة الفقر ؟؟ وما ذنبهم فى ولادتهم فى بلاد ظالمة تحرمهم من كل الحريات حتى حرية الخروج منها ؟؟؟؟ ...... إلخ )

أستدلالك لهذه المرة .. أعذرني ولكنها غريبة.. 
فطبعا ً أستاذي المحترم هناك فرق ...

أولا ً (الأمراض والتخلف العقلي والفقر والبلد الظالمة كلها ).. 
 ليس لنا خيار فيها ولسنا محاسبين عنها يوم القيامة ..

أما (الخطيئة) فالإنسان مخير في أفعاله وله حرية الأختيار بين الصح والخطأ ولذلك فهو *محاسب عنها يوم القيامة* ..

ثانيا ً :
 الأمراض : - 
         مثل:- 
** الإدز : من الأمراض الخطيرة والتي تكون بسبب العلاقات الغير شرعية فلذالك لا يؤذي الإنسان نفسه فقط بل وعائلته وهذه حكمة من الله تعالى حتى يرتدع من يفكر بالإقدام على مثل هذا الفعل الغير شرعي  ...

**والتخلف العقلي : سببه الجينات الوراثية التي ليس لنا خيار في دفعها وليس علينا وزر إذا أصبنا بها بل إن الله تعالى قد أعفى من كان مصاب بالجنون في أفعاله فلا يحاسبه تعالى إذا أرتكب المحرمات لأنه خارج عن إرادته ...
(وهل المصاب بالتخلف العقلي - أي المجنون- يمكن محاسبته ؟؟... ) 
أو هل يكن أن نطالبه بحل مسألة رياضية ؟؟ وإذا لم يستطع نعاقبه ..؟؟

= والفقر : ليس شرطا ً إن يورث الفقر عن والده ..
فهو يكتسب ..وهناك من الآباء من هم فقراء وأبنائهم من أثرى أثرياء العالم .. 
فالفقر لا يورث .. لماذا لا يكد ويكسب ويعمل  ؟؟

= والبلد الظالمة : ليست مكتوبة عليه أن يظل فيها لماذا لايذهب إلى بلد أخرى فأرض الله واسعة وليس عذرا ً أن الدولة تمنعه  ..
... 
أما الخطيئة : فكيف له أن يرثها .. كيف يخطئ غيري و أتحمل أنا الذنب .. 
فمثلا ً : 
لو كنا طالبتين في المدرسة أحدانا لا تدرس وأنا أدرس فرسبت هي .. فهل أرسب أنا مثلها .. أم أن لكل واحد أجتهاده وما أكتسب...
أو غيري يذنب جاري وتأتي الشرطة لأخذي أنا وأعاقب معه لأننا جيران  .. 
هذا أبدا ً ليس عدل !!!!!

.. ..

وقلت أستاذي :
(فإنه لم يريد أبداً أن يهرب من الأذى ، أو أن يدفعه عن نفسه -- كما تقولين -- بل جاء من أجله ، لكى يحمله عنا كلنا ، ويسدد عنا أجرة الخطية ، فيتعذب ويموت -- ناسوتياً -- عنا ، لكى ننجو نحن من الهلاك الأبدى .
  فبحمله الأذى عنا ، دفعه عنا .)

عفوا ً جدا ً أستاذ ولكن أنا جدا ً مستغربة !!!! لماذا ؟؟؟ لماذا يفعل ذلك ؟؟؟

لماذا يعرض نفسه للألم والعذاب والموت من أجل أن يخلصنا من هذه الخطيئة ؟؟؟

أليس كان الأليق بجلاله وبعلوا منزلته وعظمته بدلا ً من هذا كله أن يغفر ...؟؟؟!!!!!

لماذا لا يغفر لنا الخطيئة ؟؟؟

أليس هو الخالق وهو المهيمن وهو القوي وهو صاحب السلطان وصاحب القدرة .. وبستطاعته أن يغفر لعباده وليس لأحد القدرة على القول له لا ... أو يحاول منعه ... أو يحجزه عن ذلك ..؟؟؟

فمثلا ً : 
لو فرضنا ... 
أن لك عبيد وأنت سيدهم أردت أن تحسن إليهم ولكنهم لم يطيعوك وأخطأوا وتريد أن ترحمهم ..
فهل مثلا ً تكون عبدا ً أو واحدا ً منهم حتى تغفر لهم وتتحمل عنهم الخطيئة ؟؟ 
أم أن الأسهل والأليق بك أن تغفر لهم ؟؟؟

والله سبحانه وتعالى الأليق بجلاله أن يغفر لعباده بدلا ً من أن يكون واحدا ً منهم ثم يصيبه ما يصيبه من الذل والهوان والألم ...

( أليس تفكيري سليما ً أستاذي ... أم أن هناك خطأ في تفكيري .. أرجوا منك أرشادي )

عفوا ً أستاذي نسيت شيئا ً :
الخطيئة هي منذ عهد أبينا آدم ... فكيف حال الناس قبل نزول السيد المسيح الذي حمل الخطيئة عنا .. من حمل عنهم خطيئتهم ؟؟ ..
هل الرسل السابقين ..؟؟ أم أنهم في الخطيئة وفي الهلاك ؟؟؟

...

وقلت حضرتك :
(موت الإنسان -- كعقوبة -- يختلف عن موت الحيوانات )

موت الإنسان كعقوبة 
يختلف عن موت الحيوانات ..
ما الفرق ؟؟؟
فمثلا ً :
لو حكمت على شخصين أو عشرة أن يشربوا السم ..
الأول عقوبة له ..
والثاني تسلية ..
والثالث لأنني أكرهه ..
والرابع لأنني لا أعرفه ..
والخامس لأنني أحبه ..
والسادس أريد أن أعرف ما شعوره ..
والسابع ليشارك الجميع ..
والثامن لأنه خلق ليشرب السم ..
والتاسع لا أعرف لماذا .. أو لأنه صاحب أحلام بعيدة .. أو ربما لأنه بلا حلم ..
والعاشر لأنه بقي قليل من السم يجب أن يشربه فأنا لا أعلم أين أذهب بالسم ...
في النهاية ...
أليس الموت واحد !!!!!!! 

(سواء كانت الروح خالدة .. أو غير خالدة.. في النهاية الموت واحد!!!)
تعددت الأسباب والموت واحد ..!!!!!

.. ..

وأخيرا ً أرجوا المعذرة فأنا بالرغم من وجودي في المنتدى فترة لا بأس بها إلا أنني أجهل عنه الكثير ..
ولا أعلم عن الدين المسيحي إلا ما تخبروني عنه الآن ..
فأنا لا أستطيع فتح النت إلا كل ثاني يوم أو ثالثة أيام لحظات خاطفة .. أنسخ وأضيف .. 
ثم الإطلاع يكون بعد أغلاق النت بكل الهدوء ...(لأن الأسعار ناااااااااااااااااار)

لذلك فكل معلوماتي عن المسيحية هي هذه العدة صفحات .. 

وأعذروني يا بخلاء ... 
فأنا أقول لكم أشرحوا لي فهموني أخبروني لا تنسوا التفاصيل المملة الشرح المفصل الوافي الكافي ..
ولكنكم كسلاء لا تحبون الكتابة .. 
وكل ما تقولونه لي هو أقرأي .. أذهبي .. أو تعطوني روابط .. أو كلمات مقتظبة مختصرة.. أو مفاهيم عامة .. 

طبعا ً ليس الجميع ... 
فالأستاذ (مكرم زكي شنوده) مشكور على جهوده ..
وكذلك أختي وحبيبتي (أمة) ..
وغيرهما..
يقدرون ظروفي ويشرحون لي مشكورين جدا ً على جهودهم ..

.. ..

ملاحظة : 
أرجوكم غاية الرجاء ليكن الشرح مبسط ..
ولا تستخدموا المصطلحات المسيحية ..إلا إذا شرحتموها لي وقلتم لي معناها..
 حتى أستطيع الفهم..

.. .. 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
تحياتي..
عبير الإيمان
..​


----------



## عبير الإيمان (12 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

البقية إن شاء الله أرد عليهم لما أطلع على الردود​


----------



## أَمَة (12 نوفمبر 2008)

عبير الإيمان قال:


> ​
> وأعذروني يا بخلاء ...
> فأنا أقول لكم أشرحوا لي فهموني أخبروني لا تنسوا التفاصيل المملة الشرح المفصل الوافي الكافي ..
> طبعا ً ليس الجميع ...
> ...


 
تحية محبة وسلام اختي عبير
ها أنا قد عدت كما وعدتك
جهزي نفسك فأنا الآن احضر لك ردا طويلا وبسيطا ومفصلا.
يمكن أن يتم بعد أن تخرجي من المنتدى.
ولكن لا بأس.​


----------



## أَمَة (12 نوفمبر 2008)

عبير اختي
أرى انك لا تزالين في المنتدى
شو رأيك أن تذهبي الى هذا الرابط وتنسخيه وتقرأيه على مهلك حتى أنتهي من كتابة ردي؟

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=64284

هو مقال واحد وليس فيه مداخلات.
ودمت بسلام​


----------



## أَمَة (13 نوفمبر 2008)

تحية محبة وسلام أختي عبير الإيمان
ها أنا قد عدت كما وعدتك للرد على أسئلتك بلغة مبسطة كما طلبتي، ومفصلة حتى الملل. ولكن أحب أن أقول لك أني فرحانة باجتهادك. 
وألفت انتباهك الى كلمة السقوط التي ستتكرر كثيرا في ردي. *السقوط هنا يعني* التغيير من حال الى حال. كأن تكوني وعائلتك تعيشون في حالة من الرفاهية تتمتعون فيها بامتيازات كثيرة وتفقدين أنت وأهلك الرفاهية وإمتيازاتها لسقوطك في خطئ أنت ارتكبتيه.  



عبير الإيمان قال:


> حبيبتي هذا يعني أن كل طفل يولد يحمل الخطيئة... مثلما أنا وأنتي وجميع البشر يحملونها !!!!! ​


​
الجواب نعم.​ 
ولكن لا تجزعي... لأن الخطيئة التي نتكلم عنها -أي خطيئة آدم وحواء والتي نولد كلنا بها- تختلف عن مفهومك للخطيئة مثل الكذب والسرقة والقتل وغيرها من الخطايا، لأنها كلها ناتجة عن خطيئة آدم وحواء، ولهذا سميت بالأصلية لأنها أصل كل الخطايا.
بها صار الإنسان ضعيفا وعرضة لإغراءات ابليس الذي ليس له هدف سوى إبعادنا عن الله.
توارثها كل البشر نتيجة سقوط آدم وحواء بسببها. (عندما يسقط القائد بيد العدو يسقط معه كل أتباعه. اليس كذلك؟) 
سميت بالسقوط أيضا لأن آدم وحواء سقطا من حالة البرارة التي كانا عليها عندما خلقهما الله والتي هي أساسا ضروريا لنكون مع الله، فعرف الشر طريقه اليهما، والشر لا يجتمع مع القداسة في مكان واحد، تماما كما أن الظلام لا يجتمع مع النور في مكان واحد.
ولهذا طردا من الفردوس - من حضرة الله- وكل نسلهما من بعدهما... تماما كالأجيال التي تولد لأباء في الأسر يكونوا هم أيضا في الأسر. ولن يتحرروا ألا بفك أسر الأباء.​ 
خوفا من أن لا يكون كلامي لغاية الآن مفسرا كفاية، سأعيد بإختصار تفاصيل ما قلته عن السقوط في ردود سابقة.​ 
آدم وحواء إختارا بمحض إرادتهما ان يسمعا لكلام ابليس ويأكلا من ثمرة الشجرة المسماة شجرة معرفة الخير والشر، التي حرم الله عليهما أكل ثمرها، وأنبأهما سلفا أنهما يوم يأكلان منها موتا يموتان.
لماذا سمعا كلام ابليس ولم يسمعا كلام الرب؟
لأن إبليس زين لهما المعصية وقال لهما، *مكذبا* الله، أنهما لن يموتا بل يكونان كالله عارفين الخير والشر لو أكلا الثمرة المحرمة. 
وفعلا عرفا الشر لمجرد أنهما عملا بمشورة ابليس الشرير وأصبحا تحت سلطانه.
(الإنسان يجعل نفسه تحت سلطان من ينفذ أوامره.)​ 


عبير الإيمان قال:


> ماذا لو مات طفل في صغره ( لم يعتنق أي ديانة بعد ) أين سيكون مصيره ؟؟؟
> هل سيكون مصيره النار لأنه مات ولم يكتسب من الأعمال شيء سوى أنه يحمل خطيئة أبيه ؟؟؟؟
> فإين رحمة الله وعدله !!!!! (أرجوكي حبيبتي فهميني) والله سبحانه وتعالى ... عدل !!!!!!!!! ​



من نحن يا عبير لنقيم عدل الله؟ ونقول أين رحمته وأي عدله؟ 

هذا الكلام يشبه بالظبط كلام إبليس عندما كذب الله وقال لآدم وحواء: "لا لن تموتا".​


إقرائي ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن أحكام الله:​


[q-bible]33 يَا *لَعُمْقِ* غِنَى اللهِ وَحِكْمَتِهِ وَعِلْمِهِ! *مَا أَبْعَدَ* أَحْكَامَهُ عَنِ الْفَحْصِ وَطُرُقَهُ عَنِ الِاسْتِقْصَاءِ! 

34 «لأَنْ *مَنْ عَرَفَ فِكْرَ الرَّبِّ* أَوْ *مَنْ صَارَ لَهُ مُشِيراً؟* 
[/q-bible]

عدل الله لا يقاس ولا يقارن بعدل الإنسان. 

الأنسان يحاسب المخطئ ويقاصصه على خطأه بدون رحمة ولا يأخذ بعين الإعتبار أي ظروف أو دوافع للخطأ. 

أما عدل الله فهو محبة. هو يعرف نقاط ضعفنا ونقاط قوتنا. يعرف أفكارنا ودوافعنا التي لا يقدر البشر على معرفتها. ولذلك من الصعب علينا أن نفهم عدل الله مقارنة بعدل البشر.​ 

هل هناك عدل يا عبير أكبر من أن يصير الله إنسانا مثلنا وهو الذي خلقنا وخلق الكون؟؟؟ ليصلح ما أفسده ابليس ويعيد الى أحضانه الإنسان الذي أحبه فخلقه؟

لا تعترضي على حِكْمَةِ الله وتردي علي قائلة، لماذا كان عليه أن يتجسد وهو قادر أن يخلص الإنسان بكلمة. هذا السؤال المعهود ممن هم يفكرون كالبشر. الجواب موجود في أحد ردودي السابقة.​


الإنسان الخاطئ والساقط من حالة البرارة والذي لا يزال تحت نير ابليس لا يمكن أن يفهم عدل الله.​ 

الشيطان كان شاطرا (يعني شطرنا عن الله)...
في البداية أبعد آدم وحواء من الفردوس بسبب غيرته انهما كان في حضرة الله فيما كان هو هائما في ألا مكان. 
وبعد أن جاء خلاص الإنسان بتجسد الله الكلمة، أوعز الشيطان للناس استحالة هذا التجسد  ليبعدهم مرة اخرى عن الله، مبررا ذلك ب "حاشا لله أن يولد طفلا؟ وحاشا أن يكون له ولد؟" ​


لا اعرف معرفة اليقين ماذا سيكون مصير الطفل الذي يموت بدون أن يكون له دين، ولكني متأكدة من عدل الله الذي لا يمكننا صَبْرَ أغواره ومحبته التي لا يحدها شئ. مرددة كلام الكتاب المقدس: *مَنْ عَرَفَ فِكْرَ الرَّبِّ* أَوْ *مَنْ صَارَ لَهُ مُشِيراً.*​ 




عبير الإيمان قال:


> فكيف يعاقب أو يحمل شخص ذنب لم يرتكبه ... ؟؟؟؟





عبير الإيمان قال:


> أو يحمل ذنب والده ؟؟؟؟
> 
> أو ذنب شخص أخر؟؟؟؟


 
بعد كل الذي قلته أعلاه أرجو أن أكون قد وضحت لك وان تكوني قد فهمتي أن الموضوع ليس موضوع ذنب، بل سقوط سقطنا كلنا فيه.

ولذلك فإن المثل الذي ذكرتيه كأن أكون قاضية لم يعد صالحا. ولم اقتبسه لكي لا اطيل الرد أكثر.​ 




عبير الإيمان قال:


> (أعذريني غاليتي قد تكون أستفساراتي ثقيــــــــــــلة الدم ...



استفساراتك على الرأس والعين. مش ثقيلة الدم أبدا.​ 




عبير الإيمان قال:


> ولكنني غاليتي أسئل عن عقيدة عن حياة أبدية فإما سعادة للأبد وإما شقاء للأبد..





عبير الإيمان قال:


> ولست أجامل في هذه الأشياء فليس لي عمر أخر إن كنت مخطأة أتدارك به نفسي ..
> 
> لهذا أسئل بدقه وعن كل ما يدور في نفسي ...
> هل تفهميني غالية؟؟؟) ​


​ 

أكيد فهمتك. ومبسوطة كمان من كلامك. أنت تستعملن عقلك الذي وهبه لك الله لتعرفي وتميزي بين الصح والخطأ، بين الخلاص الأبدي والموت الأبدي.​ 




عبير الإيمان قال:


> قلتي أن الموت سلط بسبب الخطئية...





عبير الإيمان قال:


> جميع الكائنات الحية (حيوانات - جن - وغيرها) مكتوب عليها الموت مع أنها لا تحمل الخطئية ... فكيف ذلك؟؟؟




سؤالك ذكي جدا يدل على عقل مفكر. 

أولا نحن لا نؤمن بالجن... إذا كان القرآن قد سمى الشياطين بالجن، اقول لك ان الشياطين أرواحا بلا جسد ولا تموت.
أما الحيوانات كتب عليها الموت بسبب سقوط آدم وحواء.
وفقا للكتاب المقدس، خلق الله النبات والشجر والحيوانات من أجل الإنسان، وجعله ملكا عليها. 
عندما سقط الملك (آدم وحواء) سقطت معه مملكته - كل المخلوقات بما فيها الأرض التي لم تنبت الشوك الا بعد السقوط.​ 




عبير الإيمان قال:


> وأيضا ً قلتي أن الإله جاء ليخلصهم وهو بنفسه صار واحدا ً منهم ما عدا الخطيئة لذلك الموت ليس مسلط عليه...





عبير الإيمان قال:


> فكيف ذلك ؟؟
> 
> ألم تخبروني أنه ضحى بنفسه من أجل تكفير خطيئة بني آدم ؟؟؟ أي أنه مات ثم عاد للحياة ؟؟؟



نعم يا عزيزتي... كلامك سليم وصحيح. 

هو مات فعلا، ولكن الموت لم يقدر أن يبقيه تحت سلطانه. بل قام بقوته الذاتية في اليوم الثالث.

وبقيامته قهر الموت وكسر شوكته وسلبه سلطانه على ابقاء الموتى المؤمنين في حوزته، لأنهم في المعمودية (إذا لم تفهمي هذه الكلمة سأشرحها لك في المرة القادمة) يصيرون مثل المسيح لا سلطان للموت عليهم. ​
وهكذا أصبح الموت للمؤمن عبورا من الحياة الأرضية الى الحياة الأبدية. 




عبير الإيمان قال:


> هل يعلم الله تعالى ما سيحدث في المستقبل ؟؟؟





عبير الإيمان قال:


> من خلال ما تفضلتي به غاليتي فهمت أنه (أستغفر الله العظيم) لا يعلم ... لأنه أضطر لتدبير خطة لإنقاذهم من هذا الحدث الغير متوقع...
> 
> حيث أخبرتيني أنه خلق آدم وحواء محبة ليعيشا معه ويشاركاه أفكاره وهذا نص ما قلتيه :
> 
> ...


 
حتما الله يعلم المستقبل. أنا لم أقل عكس ذلك يا عبير بل أنت فهمتي هكذا، ومن واجبي أن اوضح.​ 

عرف الله مسبقا بسقوط آدم وحواء، وهذا لا يتنافى أبدا مع محبته للبشر، لأن محبته تكمن في أنه *مسبقا أيضا* أعد خطة خلاصهم.
المحبة الحقيقية هي التي تعطي المحبوب حرية الإختيار. والمحبة الحقيقية لا تفرض ذاتها وارادتها على المحبوب.
وبما أن محبة الله تفوق كل محبة بشرية، أراد أن يعطى الإنسان الحرية بأن يختاره بملئ إرادته لكي لا يكون مجبرا.
ولو اجبر المرء على العمل الصحيح أي فضل له بذلك يا عبير؟ 
أسئلي نفسك يا حبيبتي، هل ترضي أن يحبك الناس مرغمين بإرادتك؟​





عبير الإيمان قال:


> كيف يصل الأعداء إليه ليصلبوه وقد حاول الفرار منهم ولكنهم تمكنوا منه ؟؟؟ لو كان يعلم الغيب لتمكن من الهروب قبل ذلك بكثير ؟؟؟


من قال أنه حاول الفرار يا حبيبتي؟ 

لو قرأتي الإنجيل واطلعت على أحداث الصلب لكانت معلوماتك أفضل ولما قلت هذا الكلام الذي لا أساس له من الصحة.
هو صار انسانا لكي يموت ويقهر الموت بموته بقيامته. وبقيامته سلب من الموت سلطانه على المؤمنين.
كان يعرف الزمن واليوم والوقت الذي كان سيسلم الى أيدي الأعداء لأن كل هذا كان بتدبير الله، وهو الله الذي ظهر بالجسد.
هو من أخبر تلاميذه عن قرب الساعة (تسليمه الى الأعداء) وعن الآلم التي سيتكبدها من أجل خلاصنا، وقال لهم لنقم ونذهب.
وعندما حاول أحد تلاميذه أن يثنيه عن المضي الى هذا المصير عاتبه قائلا له أنه بطلبه هذا يخالف مشيئة الله الآب لأنه من أجل هذه الساعة (الصلب والموت) قد أتى (الى الآرض). 
واليوم الذي صلب ومات فيه كان في خطة الله لكي يحقق ما جاء في النبوءات التي سبقت ظهوره بالجسد بألف سنه، كما أن قيامته كانت في اليوم الذي حقق فيه معاني العهد القديم. والحديث بهذا يطول.​





عبير الإيمان قال:


> وكيف يدفع الأذى عن الآخرين إذا كان لم يستطع دفع الأذى عن نفسه ؟؟؟؟





عبير الإيمان قال:


> بل كيف تصل الأيادي إليه وهو مالك الملك والملكوت من رفع السماء بغير عمد وأرسى الجبال الشامخات وجعلها للأرض كالوتد؟؟؟؟




أظن أنك الآن لست بحاجة الى الرد على هذا السؤال بعد أن وضحت لك ارادته في كل ما حصل.



ولك سلام المسيح يا عبير الإيمان​
​


​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 نوفمبر 2008)

الأخت الفاضلة / عبير الإيمان 
+++ لست أرى جدوى من ردى ، بعد الرود الوافية لأختنا الحبيبة / أمة .
+++ ولكننى أعددت هاتين الكلمتين فعلاً ، فسأضعهما وخلاص :-
+++ فبداية ً ، أعتذر للجميع عن تشعب الموضوع ، وأستسمح الأخ الحبيب / المشرف ، فى هذا الرد .
+++ ثم إنى أنا الشاكر لسيادتــِك ، عن لطفكِ وتقديركِ الذى لا أستحقه .
+++ والكلام ليس مخيفاً – مهما كان – لأن معرفة الحقيقة أفضل ، لأنها تدفعنا للعمل الإيجابى المفيد ، بينما الجهل بها يعطينا طمأنينة زائفة ، تمنعنا عن العمل .
*((( أولاً ))) بخصوص حواء والحيــَّة 
*..... (( 1 )) الحيـــَّة ، هى التى دخل فيها إبليس ، ومن خلالها أغوى حواء ، بالتمرد على وصية الله ، بأن تأكل من شجرة معرفة الخير والشر ، مدعياً بأن حواء وآدم ، لن يصيبهما ضرر من مخالفة وصية الله  ، فلن يموتا كما قال الله . + بل إدعى بأن الله يخدعهما بتلك الوصية لكى يمنع عنهما الخير الذى سيأتى عليهما من الأكل من هذه الشجرة .
..... (( 2 )) لذلك ، لعن الله الحيــَّة ، وجعل العداوة بينها وبين البشر ، وجعل الحيــَّة رمزاً للشيطان الذى دخلها وأغوى حواء من خلالها .
..... (( 3 )) وعن قول الله للحيـــَّة :- [ أضع عداوة بينك وبين المرأة ، وبين نسلك ونسلها ، هو ( أى نسل المرأة ) يسحق رأسكِ ( أى رأس الحيَّة ) ، وأنتِ تسحقين عقبه ]  تك3: 15 .
+++ فالمعنى هو أن نسل المرأة سيسحق رأس الحيــَّة ، أى سيصيبها بضربة بالغة التأثير ، لأن الضربة فى الرأس مؤثرة وخطيرة .
++++ بينما الحية ستسحق عقب نسل المرأة ، أى كعبه ، أى أنها ستكون إصابة تافهة ، تأثيرها محدود ولفترة قصيرة .
..... (( 4 )) وهى نبوءة ، تعنى أن المسيح – المرموز له بنسل المرأة – سيضرب الشيطان – المرموز له بالحية – بضربة عظيمة جداً .
+++ وقد كان ذلك بعمل الفداء على الصليب ، إذ بفدائه للبشر ، حطم سلطان الشيطان عليهم ، ولم يعد يقبض على أرواح المتوفين المؤمنين .
+++ فبالصليب ، مزق السيد المسيح الصك الذى كان علينا ، والذى كان يحرمنا من ملكوت الله ، وبالصليب جرَّد إبليس وجنوده الشياطين ، من سلطانهم علينا ، بل إن السيد المسيح – لحظة الفداء – هو الذى قيــَّد و سمَّر الشيطان على الصليب :- [ إذ محا الصك ، الذى علينا فى الفرائض ، الذى كان ضداً لنا ، وقد رفعه من الوسط ، مسمــِّراً إياه بالصليب ، إذ جرَّد الرياسات والسلاطين ، أشهرهم جهاراً ، ظافراً بهم فيه ] كو2: 14و 15 .
+++ وبذلك صار الصليب رمزاً وعلامة للإنتصار على الشيطان :- [ كلمة الصليب عند الهالكين جهالة ، وأما عندنا نحن المخلَّصين ، فهى قوة الله ] 1كو1: 18 .
..... (( 5 )) أمـَّا سحق الحيــَّة لعقب (كعب) نسل المرأة ، فتعنى ألآم الصليب العابرة ، فإنها كانت ضربة فى العقب وليس الرأس – أى أنها تافهة وعديمة التأثير – لأنها تلاشت سريعاً ، إذ قام المسيح من الأموات ، بقوة اللاهوت المتحد بالناسوت ، والذى لا يتأثر مطلقاً ، بل إنه يؤثر ولا يتأثر ، ويغيــَّر ولا يتغيــَّر .
((( ثانياً ))) عن وراثة الخطية 
..... (( 1 )) الأمثلة التى قدمتـُـها ، عن وجود قانون الوراثة --- كحقيقة لا يمكن إنكارها ، برغم أنها تورِّث المولود ، ما لا ذنب له فيه --- هى أمثلة متوازية مع توريث الخطية وعقوباتها ، التى لا ذنب لنا فيها أيضاً .
+++ فالعامل المشترك بينهما ، هو توريث العذاب ، بدون ذنب إقترفه ذلك المولود .
+++ فالمولود الوارث لفيروس الإيدز ، يظل طوال حياته ، يتعذب ، بدون أى ذنب فعله .
..... (( 2 )) وصحيح -- كما قلتى سيادتكِ – أن العذاب نتيجة توريث الأمور الجسدية ، هو عذاب على الأرض فقط .
+++ ولكن ذلك لا يقلل من أن هذا العذاب ، الذى بطول حياة الإنسان على الأرض ، وبدون أى ذنب له ، هو أمر فظيع جداً  ، مثله مثل الحكم المؤبد .
++++ ولذلك ، فإننى إتخذت هذا العذاب – الموروث بلا ذنب – كدليل على أن التوريث للعذاب -- أيــَّاً كان المسؤل عنه – هو حقيقة واقعة . وأننا لا يمكننا تبريره من خلال قاعدة : أن الإنسان لا يتحمل إلاَّ نتائج أفعاله الشخصية فقط . + فها هو يتعذب بدون ذنب فعله ، وطول حياته ، وكأنه محكوم عليه بالحكم المؤبد الذى يحكمون به على عتاة المجرمين .
..... (( 3 )) علماً بأن حالة هذا الشخص الوارث للمرض ، تؤثر أيضاً على نفسيته -- منذ طفولته المبكرة – تأثيراً سيئاً جداً ، فتدفعه للغضب والحقد والتمرد على كل شيئ .
+++ أى أن تأثيراتها لا تقتصر على الحالة الجسدية ، بل تشمل النفسية والروحية أيضاً ، خصوصاً إن لم تجد من يعالج هذه التأثيرات بمحبة وحكمة . (( كنت قد قرأت فى مجلة أدبية ، أن بعض الأبحاث أشارت إلى أن الطبع أيضاً يورَّث ، مثل الإستعداد للإنطوائية ، وللكآبة ، وللميول العدوانية ... إلخ . ولكنى لا أتذكر المرجع . ومع ذلك ذكرته ، لعل أحد المتخصصين يفيدونا عن ذلك الأمر . )) .
..... (( 4 )) بل وحتى الخبرات الموروثة للناس ، تشير إلى توارث الطبع ، ويظهر ذلك فى الأمثال الشعبية ، مثل : " إبن الوز عوَّام " ، ومثل : "" .... تطلع البنت لأمها " ... إلخ .
..... (( 5 )) إذن ، فالمولود الجديد ، ليس كائناً جديداً تماماً ، بل إنه إمتداد لوالديه ، ولوالدى والديه ... إلخ ، بما يوصلنا إلى الوالدين الأولين بوجه مطلق .
+++ فإنه يحمل فى موريــِّثاته وجيناته ، كل ميراث الأجيال السابقة .
..... (( 6 )) ولكن إيماننا بعدل ورحمة الله المطلقين ، يجعلنا نقرر بأن الله لن يحاسب ذلك الوارث للعيوب ، عن تصرفاته الناتجة عن هذه العيوب ، مثل الناتجة عن الضعف أو التخلف العقلى ... إلخ .
+++ بل ونؤمن بأن الله سيضع العذاب الأرضى --- نتيجة وراثة الأمراض والتشوهات --- فى الحسبان ، يوم الحساب ، بشرط أن يكون الإنسان صابراً ، وغير ناقمٍ ولا حاقدٍ ولا متمردٍ .
..... (( 7 )) وبنفس المقياس والمكيال --- الذى هو إيماننا بعدل ورحمة الله المطلقين --- فإننا نؤمن بأن الله أوجد وسيلة لتحرير الإنسان من الخطية الموروثة -- التى لا ذنب له فيها – بشرط أن يكون رافضاً للخطية وطالباً للتحرر منها ، وليس أنه يتمسك بها ويريد الأستمرار فيها .
+++ بل ونؤمن بأن عدل ورحمة الله المطلقين ، قد أوجدا وسيلة ، لتخليص الإنسان الذى فعل الخطية بإرادته ثم تاب عنها توبة حقيقية . ++ وسيلة تستوفى العدل والرحمة الإلهيين المطلقين ، معاً .
..... (( 8 )) نعود للسؤال عن وراثة أبناء آدم وحواء ، لخطيتهما .
+++ فنقول : إن لم يكن الأبناء قد ورثوا خطية أبويهما ، فلماذا :-
---------- ( أ ) لم يسمح الله لهم ( أى لأبناء آدم) بالعودة إلى الفردوس ؟؟؟ فإن لم يكونوا قد ورثوا الخطية ، فلماذا يعاقبهم بالعقوبة التى أنزلها على أبويهما المخطئين !!!!!!!!!!!!!
-------- ( ب ) ولماذا لم يولدوا فى الحالة السابقة على معصية أبويهما ، والتى فقداها بسبب المعصية ، وهى الحالة الخالية من الشهوة والإحساس والمعرفة الجنسية ، حتى أنهما كانا عريانين ولا يدريان ولا يشعران بشيئ !!!!!!!!!!! . ++ فكيف يرث أولادهما حالة ما بعد العصيان – الذى لم يشتركوا فيه – إن لم تكن الخطية قد إنتقلت إليهم بالوراثة ، مثلما تنتقل جرثومة المرض من الوالدين للأبناء !!!!!!!!!!
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
+++ وبإذن ربنا ، سنستكمل الرد على بقية الأسئلة ، فى المرة القادمة .


----------



## أَمَة (13 نوفمبر 2008)

أخي الحبيب بالرب مكرم
تسلم يدك التي تعبت وكتبت هذا الكلام المفيد
إن شاء الله تجد فيه العزيزة عبيرة الإيمان ضالتها في البحث عن الحقيقة.
​


----------



## عبير الإيمان (14 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شكرا ً جزيلا ً لك أستاذ    
kiro_shohdy 
 على شرح المصطلحات ولكن ...
ما معني صوم الرسل وكيف يكون صوم الرسل ؟؟
وكيف هو صيام العذراء ؟؟ هل هو صوم عن الكلام أيضا ً أم ماذا ؟؟

وعرفت الآن لماذا قلتم لي أن أقول الدين المسيحي وليس النصراني ..
فالنصارى من مدينة الناصرة بمصر ولكنني ظننت أن النصارى مشتقة من المناصرة 
لأنكم أنتم من نصرتم السيد المسيح ...
ولم أعرف أنها مدينة .. 

لذلك إن شاء الله من الآن وصاعدا ً سأستفسر عن الدين المسيحي وليس الدين النصراني ...

وأريد أن أستفسر عما قلته أستاذ kiro_shohdy
قلت حضرتك :
(الشيوخ اليهود عند نسخ او ترجمة العهد القديم اذا كانت النسخة كامله تحتوي علي 3 اخطاء لغوية تعدم فورا)
أنت قلتها أخطاء لغوية ... مش أخطاء حقيقية متعمدة ..

وقلت : 
(فبالتالي اليهود (مش عارف اعبر ازاي بس انهم صعب يغيروا العهد القديم)..)
ليس صعبا ً أبدا ً على اليهود فعل ذلك ... 
أنظر إلى تاريخهم .. وستعرف أنه ليس صعب عليهم أبدا ً ..
أنظر إلى العالم .. ستعرف أن أصل كل مشكلة ورائها اليهود .. 
أنا لا أحقد على اليهود ولكن حقدهم يطغى على العالم .. فهم يعتبرون أنفسهم أنهم شعب الله المختار وأن الناس غيرهم ليسوا إلا خدما ً لهم ..

ربما لن تصدقني (هذا من حقك .. وأحترم رأيك)..
وربما لأنه لم تحتكوا باليهود أكثر منا ..

وأما قولك عنهم :
(و لو كانوا يقدروا يغيروه كانوا حذفوا الاصحاحات التي ذكر فيها معصيتهم و بعدهم عن الرب و غضب الله عليهم )
فأنت لا تعلم خبث اليهود ومكرهم ...
فتاريخهم ... وأه من تاريخهم .. ( لا أطلب منك تصديقي ولكن إقرأ فقط التاريخ وستعرف بنفسك من هم اليهود ...)

................................. ......................... .....................

وأما الآن فهذا ردي على حبيبتي الغالية التي أشتقت إليها (أمة)!!!!

قلتي يا غالية :
(تحية محبة وسلام اختي عبير)

وعليكي السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته يا غالية ..

قلتي حبيبتي :
(ها أنا قد عدت كما وعدتك)

كنت أعرف ذلك .. فأنتي لم تخلفي وعدكي أبدا ً .. وأنا أحب فيكي هذه الصفة جدا ً ..

وقد فرحت جدا ً بعودتكي ولاحظي أنني لم أودعكي عندما قلتي أنكي ستنشغلي في اليومين الماضيين .. 
لأنني كنت واثقة بعودتكي ... 

وسعدت أكثر عندما قلتي لي :
(جهزي نفسك فأنا الآن احضر لك ردا طويلا وبسيطا ومفصلا.
يمكن أن يتم بعد أن تخرجي من المنتدى.
ولكن لا بأس.)

فأنا كنت مشتاقة جدا ً للقراءة .. ولكن غاليتي أريد المزيد .. 
أحب التفاصيل المملة .. إذا رأيت الرد كثير أفرح جدا ً ..

لذلك غاليتي أريد المزيد والمزيد والمزيد 
تعرفين أنا مثل النار !! كلما أطعمتيها تقول لكِ ( هل من مزيد )..
أريد التفاااااااااااااصيل ... أريد أن أعرف كل شيء ...

صدقيني لو كتبتي مائة صفحة بإذن الله سأقرأها ولن أهمل حرفا ً واحد ..

هل تعرفي غاليتي (أمة) .. لو حد قال لي .. أريد أن أعرف كل شيء عن الدين الإسلامي بالتفاصيل المملة ...
سأشرح له التاريخ كله .. سأملاء له الصفحات وأسرد له من قبل البعثه وحتى يومنا هذا ولن أمل .. 
أما هنا فأنا مستغربة ربما أنكم مشغولون وربما أن هناك عداء بينكم وبين الكتابة ^_^ ...

طبعا ً غاليتي لا أعنيكي بالكلام فأنا أسعد جدا ً بكتاباتك وكلما كانت كثير أسعد أكثر ..

سأبدا أستفسر عن بعض ما قلتيه غاليتي :

قالت حبيبتي (أمة):
(لأن الخطيئة التي نتكلم عنها -أي خطيئة آدم وحواء والتي نولد كلنا بها- تختلف عن مفهومك للخطيئة مثل الكذب والسرقة والقتل وغيرها من الخطايا، لأنها كلها ناتجة عن خطيئة آدم وحواء، ولهذا سميت بالأصلية لأنها أصل كل الخطايا.
بها صار الإنسان ضعيفا وعرضة لإغراءات ابليس الذي ليس له هدف سوى إبعادنا عن الله.
توارثها كل البشر نتيجة سقوط آدم وحواء بسببها.)

كأنني غاليتي بدأت أفهم ..
الخطيئة ليست خطيئة حقيقية وإنما هي قابلية الإنسان لفعل الخطيئة .. (أرجوا أن يكون فهمي صائب) 
وعلى هذا يعني أنه ليس هناك خطيئة في الأساس متوارثة .. 
وإنما المتوارث هو أمكانية الوقوع في الأخطاء والذنوب لأنه لم يعد الإنسان معصوما ً كما كان في الجنة .. 
(هاه حبيبتي .. هل هو كما فهمت ؟؟ .. أم أنني أحم غبية !!!!)

وأستفسار أخر غاليتي .. قلتي :
(آدم وحواء إختارا بمحض إرادتهما ان يسمعا لكلام ابليس ويأكلا من ثمرة الشجرة المسماة شجرة معرفة الخير والشر، التي حرم الله عليهما أكل ثمرها، وأنبأهما سلفا أنهما يوم يأكلان منها موتا يموتان.)

هل الخطيئة هي الأكل من شجرة المعرفة؟؟؟ 
هل هذا يعني أن الدين المسيحي لا يشجع المعرفة والعلم ؟؟؟ لأنها كانت هي خطيئة أبونا آدم وخروجنا من الجنة بسببها .. (أليس كذلك ؟؟)

وكيف تكون شجرة معرفة الخير والشر هي السبب مع أن الله تعالى أعطى أدم المعرفة بالخير والشر وقال له : ( يوم يأكلان منها موتا يموتان.)
وعرفهم أن أبليس هو عدوهما ويريد أن يخرجهما من الجنة بسبب حسده ... 
ولكن سبب معصيتهم ليست المعرفة ولكنه الجهل ...
لأنهما جهلا الحقيقة وجهلا صدق الله تعالى وكذب إبليس ...

أما لو كانت هي المعرفة (وقد أكلا منها ) فأي معرفة عرفاها بعد أكل الشجرة ؟؟ 
أعتقد أنهم لم يزدادوا علما إلا معرفة مدى جهلهما ومدى جسامة الذنب الذي عملاه .. من معصية الخالق جل وعلا ؟؟..
كما قلتيه : (وفعلا عرفا الشر لمجرد أنهما عملا بمشورة ابليس الشرير وأصبحا تحت سلطانه.) 
ولكن ما هو الخير الذي علماه ؟؟ فهي شجرة معرفة الخير والشر؟؟


وقد قلتي يا (أمة):
(أما عدل الله فهو محبة. هو يعرف نقاط ضعفنا ونقاط قوتنا. يعرف أفكارنا ودوافعنا التي لا يقدر البشر على معرفتها. ولذلك من الصعب علينا أن نفهم عدل الله مقارنة بعدل البشر.)
نعم حبيبتي هو كذلك .. 
لهذا أستغرب كيف يحملنا الله تعالى ذنب أبونا آدم ؟؟؟ 

وقلتي :
(هل هناك عدل يا عبير أكبر من أن يصير الله إنسانا مثلنا وهو الذي خلقنا وخلق الكون؟؟؟ ليصلح ما أفسده ابليس ويعيد الى أحضانه الإنسان الذي أحبه فخلقه؟) 
ثم أضفتي يا غالية :
(لا تعترضي على حِكْمَةِ الله وتردي علي قائلة، لماذا كان عليه أن يتجسد وهو قادر أن يخلص الإنسان بكلمة. هذا السؤال المعهود ممن هم يفكرون كالبشر.)

لن أعترض .. ولكن سأستفسر :
ليصلح ما أفسده أبليس صار إنسانا ً مثلنا ثم صلب ومات ثم عاد للحياة ...
فكيف حمل الخطيئة هل بقتله هكذا صار حاملا ً للخطيئة ؟؟؟ 
أعني لحمل خطيئة عصيان أدم للرب كان تكفيرها هي أن يقتل الرب ...
أليس هذا ذنب أعظم من ذنب عصيان الرب ... ؟؟؟ 
فبقتل الرب على يد بني البشر أعتقد أنه الأعظم ذنبا ً ...!!!!!!

فكيف ذلك حبيبتي ماهو تفسيره .. رجائا ً أريد الجواب ولا تقولي مثل كل مرة نصل فيها إلى  نقطة  أريد فهمها 
هل هذا مستحيل على الله أو من نحن لنعرف أو نسأل عن قدرة الله وعدله ..
أرجوكي غاليتي أريد أن أعرف ... فكيف لي أن أتيقن أنه الدين الحق ما دام أن كل شيء غامض ؟؟؟

وبقية أستفساري على ردكي غاليتي في وقت أخر إن شاء الله لأنني أريد أن أطلع عليها أكثر ..

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

تحياتي 
عبير الإيمان ..




​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (14 نوفمبر 2008)

الأخت الفاضلة / عبير الإيمان 
+++ هذا هو الجزء الثانى من الرد على أسئلتك لى ، وأخشى أن يكون ثقيلاً وغير واضح ، لأنه يتناول الكثير من المواضيع ، كما أنها كلها مواضيع مجرَّدة وغير مادية محسوسة ، ربنا يكمل نقصى ويجعلكِ تفهمين ما عجزت عن توضيحه :-
..
((( ثالثاً ))) لماذا لا يلغى الله – مباشرة – عقوبة الإعدام ، بدون الفداء على الصليب ؟؟؟؟
..... (( 1 )) فلنأخذ مثلاً تشبيهياً ، بملكٍ ، عنده شرف .
+++ فإنه لا يبرئ شخصاً محبوباً له ، إن كسر قوانين المملكة – التى وضعها ذلك الملك نفسه – لأن ذلك سيكون من المحاباة ، التى تتعارض مع شرف الملك .
+++ كما أنه لن يلغى -- لدرء شبهة المحاباة -- العقوبات و القوانين -- التى وضعها هو -- بوجه مطلق عن جميع المخالفين ، لأن ذلك يتعارض -- أيضاً -- مع شرف كلمته . كما أن إلغاء العقوبات بوجه مطلق ، سيكون دعوة مفتوحة لكل الناس ، لممارسة كل فساد ، وللمخالفات ، بلا حدود ، وذلك أيضاً يتعارض مع شرفه .
..... (( 2 )) فمن أجل تلافى كل ما يتعارض مع شرفه وسموه ، وفى نفس الوقت ينقذ الشخص المحبوب له ، فإنالملم سيتكفل بدفع كل ثمن هذه المخالفة .
++++ وذلك يذكرنى بقصة رواها لى المرحوم والدى ، عن مدرس كان يدرسه فى طفولته ، وكان محترماً وجاداً وملتزماً وحازماً لأقصى الحدود ، فكان يحاسب التلاميذ عن التقصير فى الحفظ ، فكل خطأ بضربة خيرزانة ، بلا تهاون ولا محاباة لقريب فلان أو علاَّن . + ثم حدث أن تلميذاً -- وكان ضعيفاً وهزيلاً جداً --  أخطأ كثيراً فى تسميع المحفوظات ، مما يستوجب ضربات كثيرة . + فترقب التلاميذ ما سيفعله المدرس الحازم مع هذا التلميذ الضعيف . ++ ففوجئوا بالمدرس يخلع جاكتته ويشمر يديه ، ويقول للتلميذ الضعيف : " أنا هنضرب بدلك "  ، ثم ضرب نفسه بشدة بالعدد المفروض . ++ فكان ذلك العمل ، سبباً فى تعظيم المدرس فى عيون التلاميذ ، ومحبتهم له بدرجة تفوق الوصف . ++ فقد أثبت تمسكه بالأخلاق-- بعدم التفريط فى النظام العام -- كما أثبت رحمته البالغة .
..... (( 3 )) هكذا أيضاً ، الله صاحب الشرف المطلق ، لم يتراجع عن كلمته لآدم :- [ يوم تأكل منها ، موتاً تموت ]  ، والذى يعنى الهلاك الأبدى فى جهنم النار . +++ فالتراجع سيكون تراجعاً عن شرف كلمته ، وهو أمر لا يليق بشرف وقداسة الله . ++ فإن قدرته على كل شيئ ، لا تعنى أن يتراجع أو أن يتنازل عن شرف كلمته .
..... (( 4 )) بل إن الله دبر تدبيراً حكيماً متقناً ، يتفق مع الرحمة والعدل معاً ، ومع شرف كلمته .
++++ وذلك بأن تجسد ، فأصبح كواحد من البشر ، ومات جسدياً -- لأن اللاهوت لا يتغير ولا يتأثر ولا يموت -- فداءً عن كل البشر ، إذ بإتحاد اللاهوت بهذا الناسوت ، صار الناسوت يساوى قيمة عظمى غير محدودة ، تزيد عن البشر معاً مجتمعين ، بما يكفى ويفيض ، لفداء البشر جميعاً فى كل مكان وزمان .
..... (( 5 )) ولذلك ، فإن الله جعل هذا الفداء مجانياً ، إذ لا يملك الإنسان ثمناً يساوى هذا الفداء الإلهى الثمين والغير محدود ، اذلك جعله مجانياً ، ليصير متاحاً لنا كلنا نحن البشر الفقراء ، لأننا كلنا لا نساوى شيئاً أمام هذا الفداء الثمين .
+++ ولكنه -- حفاظاً على العدل -- جعله مشروطاً بشروط سهلة متاحة للجميع ، وهى التوبة والإيمان والسلوك بقية العمر فى طاعة كلامه ووصاياه .
+++ وهكذا إكتمل العدل والرحمة معاً ، فى هذا الفداء .
..... (( 6 )) إذن ، فالله لم يلغى كلامه ، ولم يلغى العقوبة التى قالها ، لأن ذلك يتعارض مع شرف كلمته وسموه وقداسته .
+++ وليس فى ذلك مايشين ، إذ لا يشين إلاَّ الخطية والإنحطاط إلى الخبائث والخسائس والكذب والخداع ... إلخ ، أما تدبيره  للفداء ، فكان مثالاً فى العدل والرحمة  والقداسة والسمو والحق وشرف الكلمة . 
+++ وكل من يقدِّر الحكمة والحق والشرف ، سيقدِّر تدبير الفداء الإلهى .
((( رابعاً ))) ولماذا يتحمل المسيح ذنب غيره ؟ كيف يخطئ الواحد ، ويتحمل الآخر العقوبة ؟؟؟
..... (( 1 )) لم يفعل السيد المسيح ذلك الفداء مرغماً ، بل بكامل إرادته ، وبدافع محبته ، وهو قال أنه جاء خصيصاً من أجل هذا الهدف المحبب إليه :- [ لأجل هذا أتيت إلى هذه الساعة ] يو12: 27 .
+++ بل إنه يعتبر هذا الفداء مصدر فرح ومجد :- [ قد أتت الساعة ليتمجد إبن الإنسان ] يو12: 23 ، قاصداً بذلك أن هذا الموت على الصليب ، سيأتى بالخير العظيم للبشر :- [ إن لم تقع حبة الحنطة فى الأرض وتموت ، فهى تبقى وحدها ، ولكن إن ماتت ، تأتى بثمر عظيم ] يو12: 24 .
++++ بل إن خلاص البشر ، بالصليب ، كان مصدر سرور بالغ له ، يجعله يحتمل كل شيئ من أجل إتمامه :- [ من أجل السرور الموضوع أمامه ، إحتمل الصليب ، مستهيناً بالخزى ] عب12: 2 .
((( خامساً ) أليس موت البشر مثل موت البهائم : " تعددت الأسباب والموت واحد " ؟؟؟؟؟
+++ لا ، لأن البهائم تبيد تماماً ، ولا يبقى منها روح حى -- بعد موت الجسد -- فلا ينالها تعذيب ولا تمجيد بعد الموت ، بل تتلاشى تماماً .
+++ أما الإنسان ، فله روح خالدة ، لا تموت ، بل تذهب إلى الفرح أو العذاب الأبدى ، فعند موت الإنسان ، إمـّـا أن تأتى الملائكة وتصعد به -- وسط الفرح والتهليل -- إلى فردوس النعيم – إنتظاراً للنعيم الأعظم يوم القيامة . ++ وإما أن تقبض الشياطين على روحه وتجذبه إلى هاوية الجحيم ، إنتظاراً للعذاب الأعظم يوم القيامة .
+++ كما أن البشر فقط هم الذين ستقوم أجسادهم يوم القيامة ، للدينونة العامة .
((( سادساً ))) وماذا كان حال الناس قبل المسيح ؟؟ من حمل خطيتهم ؟؟؟؟
..... (( 1 )) نتيجة لإتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت  -- فى شخص المسيح -- أصبحت ذبيحة المسيح ذات قيمة غير محدودة ، زمانياً ومكانياً .
..... (( 2 )) فكل من أطاع وصية الله ، فى العهد البقديم ، ومات على هذا الحال ، إنتفع بفداء المسيح .
...... (( 3 )) وعن حالة الناس قبل الفداء ، فقد كانت أرواح جميع البشر تذهب للجحيم ، وهو مكان إنتظار مؤلم ، مثله مثل الحبس الإحتياطى على ذمة التحقيق . ++ ولكن الجحيم يختلف عن جهنم النار التى فيها سيكون العذاب بنار مهولة غير مادية ، وذلك لن يكون إلاَّ بعد الدينونة فى يوم الدينونة العامة ، عند المجئ الثانى للسيد المسيح ، ليدين العالم كله .
..... (( 4 )) والجحيم فيه مستويات متنوعة من الضيق والألم ، بحسب مستوى الشر الذى مات عليه الإنسان .
..... (( 5 )) ولكن أرواح القديسين – فى العهد القديم – كانت فى سلام وطمأنينة ، ولم يلحقهم تعذيب ، بل كانوا ضامنين للفداء الذى سيتم فى الوقت الذى يحدده الله ، فقد كانوا عارفين ببرائتهم ، ومطمئنين ، مثلهم مثل الضامنين للبراءة فى الحبس الإحتياطى فى الدول التى تحترم القانون .
..... (( 6 )) وبمجرد إتمام الفداء على الصليب ، ذهب السيد المسيح بروحه البشرية ( المتحد بها اللاهوت ، لأن اللاهوت لم ينفصل لا عن الروح ولا الجسد البشريين للسيد المسيح ) ، ذهب إلى الجحيم وأنقذ وحرَّر أرواح القديسين المحبوسين هناك ، وأصعدهم إلى فردوس النعيم .
+++ وعن ذلك الموضوع ، أنقل لسيادتكِ هذا الجزء من كتاب : " الإنجيل يجيب على بدعة فناء الروح " :-
.
.
.
4     الروح البشرية للسيد المسيح ، لم تموت                    
         التجسد الإلهي هو إتحاد اللاهوت بناسوت كامل . وهو إتحاد معجزي بغير إختلاط ولا إمتزاج ولا تغيير وبغير إنفصال . فإنه شابهنا في طبيعتنا بكل ما فيها ما عدا الخطية وحدها ( للمزيد : ملحوظات ( 1 ) ، ( 14 ) ) . 
  اللاهوت إتحد بناسوت كامل ــــ  جسداً وروحاً  ـــــ  لأنه جاء ليفدي الإنسان كله . 
  والموت الذي ماته  على الصليب هو إنفصال الروح البشرية عن الجسد البشري ، مثلما في كل البشر . 
  علماً بأن اللاهوت ظل متحداً بالجسد والروح حتى بعد إنفصالهما عن بعضهما بالوفاة ، إذ لم ينفصل اللاهوت قط ، لا عن روحه ولا عن جسده ، وذلك مشابه لأن النار المتحدة بقطعتي حديد ملتصقتين ، ستظل متحدة بالقطعتين معاً ، بعد  فصلهما عن بعضهما ، فإن إنفصال القطعتين عن بعضهما لن يمنع إستمرار  إتحاد النار بكل منهما على حده . ولكن التشبيه مع الفارق . 
 ولكن موت المسيح بالجسد ، يختلف من عدة نواح ، عن موت البشر أجمعين : - 
	1-  أنه لم يكن محكوماً عليه ــــ  بحسب الطبيعة ــــ  بالموت ، لأنه تجسد بمعجزة من العذراء لكي لا يرث خطية آدم ولا حكم الموت الناتج عنها . بل إنه مات عنا . حمل خطايانا نحن ، ومات لكي يحيينا : [ البار من أجل الأثمة ] 1 بط 3 : 18 . 
	2- موته كان معجزة ، فلم يكن بحسب العوامل الطبيعية للموت ، بل إنه سلم روحه بإرادته وسلطانه هو ، وفي الوقت الذي حدده هو . 
	وهو قد سبق قبل الصليب وأعلن ذلك : [ ليس أحد يأخذها مني ( أي الروح البشرية ) بل أضعها أنا من ذاتي ( أي أن موته هو بإرادته ). لي سلطان أن أضعها( أي الموت ) ولي سلطان أن آخذها أيضاً( أي القيامة )] يو 10 : 18 
	3-  وهو قد مات فعلاً قبل الأوان الطبيعي بالنسبة للمصلوبين ، حتى أن بيلاطس تعجب :              [ فتعجب بيلاطس أنه مات هكذا سريعاً ] مر 15 : 14 
	  ونفس أحداث الموت كانت عجيبة إذ بعدما أكمل كل شيء ، قال [ قد أكمل ] ثم [ نكس رأسه ] ثم  [ سلم الروح ] يو 19 : 30، فإنه موت إرادي تماماً ، فعله في الوقت الذي رآه مناسباً ، وبالطريقة التي أرادها 
	4-  ولأنه ليس محكوماً عليه بالموت ـــــ مثل كل البشر ــــ  لذلك لم يكن لإبليس ( سلطان الموت ) سلطان عليه ليقبض روحه البشرية عند خروجها من الجسد ، لذلك قال : [ رئيس هذا العالم يأتي وليس له في شيء ]      يو 14 : 30 
	5-  إذن ، فإن الرب سلم الروح بإرادته وسلطانه هو ، ولم يكن لإبليس ــــ سلطان الموت ـــــ سلطاناً أن يقبض على روحه البشرية ، بل إنه إنطلق بها لكي يصنع بها الخلاص لمنتظريه ممن ماتوامن أبناء العهد القديم ، ثم فتح الفردوس لهم وللمفديين من أبناء العهد الجديد ، ثم رجع بروحه البشرية إلى جسده البشري ــــ الذي لم يرى فساداً ، أي تعفناً ، لأنه ظل سليماً بقوة اللاهوت المتحد     به ــــ ليصنع القيامة العظيمة . 
	 وعن ذلك يقول الإنجيل : [ مماتاً في الجسد ولكن محيي في الروح ، الذي فيه ذهب فكرز للأرواح التي في السجن ] 1 بط 3 : 18 
	  [ مماتاً في الجسد ولكن محيي في الروح ] : إذن فالموت لا يصيب إلا الجسد فقط ، وأما الروح فإنها تظل حية  وذلك يتطابق مع تعليم الرب : [ يقتلون الجسد ولكن النفس لا يقدرون أن يقتلوها ] مت 10 : 28 ، فإن ذلك ينطبق على كل البشر بما فيهم ناسوت رب المجد ذاته ، الذي شابهنا في كل شيء ما عدا الخطية وحدها . 
	 [ الذي فيه ( أي في الروح ) ذهب فكرز للأرواح التي في السجن ] : أي أن الروح البشرية لرب المجد لم تكن فقط حية ، بل كانت أيضاً طليقة ، فاعلة بقوة اللاهوت المتحد بالناسوت ، إذ ذهب بروحه البشرية ليبشر  ـــ  بالفداء والخلاص الذي صنعه ــــ للأرواح التي في السجن  وهي البشارة المكتوب عنها أيضاً : [ لأجل هذا بشر الموتى ] 1 بط 4 : 6 ، فإن رب المجد بشر أرواح الموتى بخلاصهم ، إذ حررهم من هذا السجن : سجن أرواح الموتى ، الذي هو هاوية الجحيم . 
	 والإنجيل يصف هذا المكان ــــ  الذي ذهب إليه الرب بروحه البشرية لينقذ منه أرواح الموتى ــــ بأوصاف عديدة ولكنها تعبر عن نفس المكان الروحي الذي كانت تذهب إليه أرواح البشر ، قبل الفداء .  فعن هذا المكان مكتوب : ـــ 
	 [ ذهب فكرز للأرواح التي في السجن ] 1 بط 3 : 19 . 
	 [ لأجل هذا بشر الموتى ] 1 بط 4 : 6 
	 [ نزل أولاً إلى أقسام الأرض السفلى ] أف 4 : 9 
	 [ من يهبط إلى الهاوية ، أي ليصعد المسيح من الأموات ] رو 10 : 7 
	 [ لم تترك نفسه في الهاوية ( حرفياً : الجحيم ) ولا رأى جسده فساداً ( أي لم يتحلل ) . ] أع 2 : 31 
	.أي أنه مكان للأرواح البشرية للذين ماتوا . وهو يسمى : الجحيم ـــ الهاوية ـــ السجن ـــ أقسام الأرض السفلى  كما أنه ـــــ في آيات أخرى ــــ يسمى : الجب ــ الحفرة ... إلخ ، وكلها أوصاف متقاربة . 
	 وعن هذا الفداء وإنقاذ أرواح البشر الذين ماتوا على  الرجاء ، قالت النبوات قديماً : - 
	[ بدم عهدك قد أطلقت أسراك من الجب الذي ليس فيه ماء ، إرجعوا إلى الحصن يا أسرى الرجاء ] زك 9 : 11 و 12 .
 أسرى الرجاء : هم الذين ماتوا على رجاء الفداء والخلاص ، وهو أطلقهم بدم العهد الجديد ، أي الصليب ، والحصن هو الفردوس الذي ليس فيه خوف ، بل طمأنينة وسلام .  
	 [ من يد الهاوية ( حرفياً : الجحيم ) أفديهم ] هو 13 : 14
	 [ الهاوية مسكن لهم ( أي للأشرار) إنما الله يفدى نفسي من الهاوية ( حرفياً : الجحيم ) لأنه يأخذني ] مز 49 : 15 فالفداء يقتصر على أسرى الرجاء ، أي أرواح الأبرار الذين عاشوا في طاعة وصايا الله ، أما أرواح الأشرار فلم يصعدهم الرب من الجحيم ، بل إستمروا فيه .   
	 [ الله لنا إله خلاص وعند الرب السيد للموت مخارج ] مز 68 : 20 . هذا المزمور كله نبوءات عن فداء الرب وخلاصه  للأسرى ، مثل : [ يقوم الله . يتبدد أعداؤه ... مخرج الأسرى إلى فلاح ، إنما المتمردون يسكنون  الرمضاء ( أي : مكان بلا ماء = زك 9 : 11 ) ... صعدت إلى العلاء سبيت سبياً ( = أف 4 : 8 ) ... عند الرب السيد للموت مخارج ... ] إلخ . 
	  وهو ما قد تحقق في العهد الجديد ، لذلك مكتوب : - 
	 [ إذ صعد إلى العلا ( أي السماء ) سبى سبياً ( أي أخذ الأرواح التي كانت في السجن ) وأعطى الناس عطايا ( أي الخلاص ونعم العهد الجديد والفردوس ) . وأما أنه صعد فما هو إلا لأنه نزل أولاً إلى أقسام الأرض السفلى ، الذي نزل هو الذي صعد أيضاً فوق جميع السموات ] أف 4 : 8 – 10 
	 [ سبى سبياً ] : لأنه إنتزعهم إنتزاعاً من قبضة سلطان الموت ، بقوته وإقتداره ، بفدائه العجيب . 
	 [ أعطى الناس عطايا ] : أعطى للأرواح التي في السجن أن تتحرر من قبضة سلطان الموت ، وتنطلق إلى الفردوس ، كما أعطى أبناء العهد الجديد عطايا الميلاد الثاني والقيامة معه من الموت ، وأنعم عليهم بألا يذهبوا إلى الجحيم ، بل يصعدوا إلى الفردوس مباشرة . 
	 [ فوق جميع السموات ] : لأن الفردوس هو في السماء الثالثة ( 2 كو 12 : 2 و 4 ) 
     إذن فإن الأرواح البشرية لا تفنى ، فلم تفنى الروح البشرية للرب ، كما أن أرواح البشر الذين ماتوا لم تفنى ، بل ظلت في السجن ، حتى أطلق الرب منهم أسراه ، أي أسرى الرجاء ، الذين ماتوا على الإيمان وعلى الرجاء في خلاصه . 
	كما أن هذه الأرواح كانت في كامل الوعي بما يمكنها من إستقبال بشارة الخلاص والصعود مع المسيح إلى العلاء ، إلى الفردوس . 
	 وبخصوص ذلك المكان الذي يصفه الكتاب المقدس بأوصاف الجحيم والهاوية  والسجن وأقسام الأرض السفلى والجب .... إلخ : فإنه مكان روحي ولا يمكن أبداً أن يكون هو القبور المادية لأجساد الموتى . 
	  فهو المكان الذي كانت فيه أرواح الموتى وذهب إليهم الرب بروحه البشرية لكي يخلصهم       ( 1 بط 3 : 19 و 4 : 6 ) أي أنه مكان خاص بالأرواح فقط . 
	 وهو في [ أقسام الأرض السفلى ] أف 4 : 9 ، أي في أعماق سحيقة جداً ، وليس في القبور المادية التي في متناول اليد . 
	 وأكبر دليل على أن هاوية الجحيم هو مكان روحي وليس هو القبور المادية للأجساد ، هو أن الإنجيل أعطانا وصفاً واضحاً للقبر الذي دفن فيه جسد الرب ، فقد كان على وجه الأرض وليس في أقسام الأرض السفلى ( أي الأعماق السحيقة جداً ) ، بل كان منحوتاً في صخرة ، أي في تكوين صخري فوق الأرض ، وكان في بستان أي على وجه الأرض ، وكان له باب يمكن الدخول والخروج منه بسهولة حتى للنسوة ( مر 15 : 46 ، 16 : 3 ـ 8 ، يو 19 : 41 ، لو 24 : 3 ، مت 27 : 60 ) .


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (14 نوفمبر 2008)

ألف شكر أختى الحبيب / أمة
ربنا يعوضك عن محبتك وتشجيعك ، بكل خير وبكل بركة ، ويزيد حياتك وخدمتك من كل بركة ونعمة .


----------



## عبير الإيمان (18 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ها قد عدت إليكي غاليتي وبقية أستفساراتي على ردكي في المشاركة رقم 37 

سأكمل وسأبدأ بما قلتيه يا غالية :
(أولا نحن لا نؤمن بالجن... إذا كان القرآن قد سمى الشياطين بالجن، اقول لك ان الشياطين أرواحا بلا جسد ولا تموت.)

التسمية لا مشكلة فيها (جن أو شياطين) لا فرق عندي ولكن عندي ملاحظة صغيرة على الجزئية الأخيرة من كلامكي ( ولا تموت) 
لا أعتقد أنها مخلدة بل إن مصير كل شيء إلى الزوال .. ( ولكن هذا ليس مهما ً عندي .. نسأل الله أن يكفينا شرهم )

قلتي يا (أمة):
(أما الحيوانات كتب عليها الموت بسبب سقوط آدم وحواء.)

غاليتي لاحظي أنكي قلتي أن سبب الموت للحيوانات هو سقوط آدم وحواء 

وهذا تكملة ما تفضلتي به يا غالية :
(وفقا للكتاب المقدس، خلق الله النبات والشجر والحيوانات من أجل الإنسان، وجعله ملكا عليها. 
عندما سقط الملك (آدم وحواء) سقطت معه مملكته - كل المخلوقات بما فيها الأرض التي لم تنبت الشوك الا بعد السقوط. )

وأستفساراتي يا أختي الحبيبة هي :
هناك حيوانات عاشت وماتت قبل مئات السنين وقبل أن يوجد الإنسان على الأرض مثل الديناصورات والحيوانات المنقرضة 
هي كانت موجوده قبل أن يسقط آدم وحواء في الخطيئة وكان النظام السائر على الأرض هو نفس النظام السائر عليه الآن 
من الحياة والموت وغيرها ...
وليس هناك شيء تغير سوى أن الحيوانات المفترسة أنقرضت وبقيت الحيوانات الأليفة التي ليس لها خطر على الإنسان ..

فكيف ذالك يا غالية .. هل سقطت المملكة قبل الملك ؟؟؟ أم أن الموت هو الموت ؟؟؟ ( ردي عليا يا أمة رجائا ً )

ثم لماذا خلقت الأرض للإنسان بينما الإنسان ليس بحاجة للعيش فيها وهو يعيش في الجنة أرض النعيم .. 
هذا يعني أن الأرض خلقت مسبقا ً وهيئت للإنسان منذ البداية لأنها أرض الأختبار أما الجنة فهي أرض الجزاء ..
ولم يكن خطأ آدم إلا السبب للإنتقال إلى أرض الأمتحان فمن أطاع أنتقل إلى أرض الجزاء الجنة ومن عصى أنتقل أيضا ً إلى أرض الجزاء وهي النار!!!!
وهكذا يكون كل إنسان محاسب عن أفعاله الخاصة ...
وليس من الممكن أن يحمل خطيئة غيره .... 

( هاه مارأيكي غاليتي (أمة) ؟؟؟).. 
هذه أفتراضات قد تكون صحيحة أو خاطئة وأريد أن أسمع رأيكي يا حبيبة ...

.......................... ............... .....................

والأستفسار الثاني : 
قلتي يا أمة أن الأله نعم أنه مات ولكن الموت لم يقدر أن يبقيه تحت سلطانه وهذا ما تفضلتي به :
(هو مات فعلا، ولكن الموت لم يقدر أن يبقيه تحت سلطانه. بل قام بقوته الذاتية في اليوم الثالث.)

وأركز على كلمة (لم يقدر أن يبقيه تحت سلطانه) هذا يعني أنه أستطاع أن يؤثر عليه في البداية .. 
ولكنه تغلب عليه ...( أليس كذلك ؟؟)

فكيف ذلك يا (أمة) ؟؟؟ كيف أستطاع الموت أن يغلب من خلق الموت ولو في البداية ؟؟؟ ولو حتى للحظات ؟؟؟ 

أيعني أن الموت كان أقوى من الخالق في تلك اللحظة ؟؟؟ 

فكيف يضعف الخالق ولو للحظة ؟؟؟ 
...
كيف يضعف من لا أستطيع أن أستغني عن رحمته وعنايته ولو طرفة عين ؟؟؟
...
كيف يضعف من بيده تسيير دقات قلبي في صحوي ومنامي وعلى الدوام .؟؟ 
...
كيف يضعف من بيده تدبير هذا الكون ويمسك الشمس والقمر والأرض أن لا تختل ؟؟؟
...
غاليتي لحظة واحدة قد تكون الفاصلة بين موت روح وحياتها !!!!
( غاليتي هل لهذه الحيرة نهاية ؟؟؟ رجائا ً بدديها !!!! وأفهميني )

....................... ........................ .........................

غاليتي قلتي :
(عرف الله مسبقا بسقوط آدم وحواء، وهذا لا يتنافى أبدا مع محبته للبشر، لأن محبته تكمن في أنه مسبقا أيضا أعد خطة خلاصهم.
المحبة الحقيقية هي التي تعطي المحبوب حرية الإختيار. والمحبة الحقيقية لا تفرض ذاتها وارادتها على المحبوب.
وبما أن محبة الله تفوق كل محبة بشرية، أراد أن يعطى الإنسان الحرية بأن يختاره بملئ إرادته لكي لا يكون مجبرا.
ولو اجبر المرء على العمل الصحيح أي فضل له بذلك يا عبير؟ 
أسئلي نفسك يا حبيبتي، هل ترضي أن يحبك الناس مرغمين بإرادتك؟ ) 

أكيد يا غالية لن أرضى ؟؟؟
وأنتي قلتيها :
(المحبة الحقيقية هي التي تعطي المحبوب حرية الإختيار) 
كلامكي صحيح مائة بالمائة ...

وقلتي :
(أراد أن يعطى الإنسان الحرية بأن يختاره بملئ إرادته لكي لا يكون مجبرا.)
أي أن كل إنسان له الحرية بالأختيار بين الحب وغيره وليس محمل ذنب من سبقه ...

(أنا أسفة جدا ... ولكنني لم أستطع أن أقتنع بذلك ... أتمنى أن تقدروا ذلك !!!)

****** ***** *******

هذا ردي على أستاذي الفاضل ( مكرم زكي شنوده ) المشاركات رقم 38 و41

بكل الأحترام والتقدير أشكرك على جهدك وعلى ردك المطول الذي أفضله 

بداية قلت أستاذي:
(فبداية ً ، أعتذر للجميع عن تشعب الموضوع ، وأستسمح الأخ الحبيب / المشرف ، فى هذا الرد .)

لست أستاذي من تعتذر إن كان هناك من يجب عليه أن يعتذر فهو بالتأكيد (أنا) ...

فأرجوا المعذرة وأنا أعتذر على تجاوزي القوانين وليس هناك ذنب على أحد سواي 
فأنا التي أسئل وأستفسر ولا ذنب للأخرين في شيء ...
بصدق لا أريد أن أتجاوز القوانين بل أريد أن أكون نظامية في كل شيء ...
فكيف أفعل ذلك ؟؟ 
هل أفرق الأستفسارات في مواضيع أخرى ... لكنني أراها أستفسارات على نفس الرد وقد قالتي لي غاليتي (أمة) 
أن أضع الأستفسارات التي تكون عن الموضوع في نفسه ... 

وأنا الآن لا أعرف هل أستمر أم أتوقف مع أعتذاري الشديد للجميع؟؟؟

بأنتظار الإذن بالأستمرار ...
أو الأمر بالتوقف ....

والسلام عليكم وحمة الله وبركاته 

ملاحظة 
أستاذ (مكرم زكي شنوده) قرأت ردك وأريد أن أستفسرك عنها...
 ولكن ليس قبل أن يسمح لي بالأستمرار ...

تحياتي ...

عبير الإيمان ...


​


----------



## fredyyy (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*الأخت عبير *

*لقد سألتِ في بداية موضوعك عن حقوق المرأة في المسيحية *

*الآن تشعب الموضوع للكلام عن الشياطين والجن *
*والديناصورات والسقوط ووالجنة والحرية والإرادة *

*وفوق كل ذلك عبارتك التالية *




> ... ولكنني لم أستطع أن أقتنع بذلك ...


 

*العبارة التي تؤكد أنكِ لا تريدي الإقتناع رغم كل الردود*


*لذلك يُغلق الموضوع*


----------

